# Waiting for 2.5... Show me your collections.



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that we finally have some organization coming, lets pass the time with purpose. How are you going to categorize your books? Fiction, non-fiction, read & unread? Or are you going to break it down further? Classics, young adult, mystery? 

I have 479 books to organize and I need some help deciding on my categories. Many of them belong to different series. Some that don't fit into a particular genre.  

Since they can be in more than one collection, will you utilize that? Say put a book into read, fiction, romance, series...blah,blah,blah?

I know we have some overly OCD people here. You know who you are. You're the ones I'm looking for!

So have at it. Show me your category lists.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I think you're looking for screen caps, but since we are in the same boat(lots of series) I figured I would show you how I'm planning on doing mine.

Black Dagger Brotherhood
Sookie Stackhouse
Eragon
Meredith Gentry
Anita Blake
Midnight Breed
Gardella Vampire Chronicles
In Death
etc etc etc

And then I'm going to have 
Unread

I will be putting the new unread books both into their series folder and the Unread folder. Once they are read they will be taken out of the Unread folder and will just be in the series named folders.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

As a new Kindler (Kindle-ite?) I don't have as many books as you have (about 15 as opposed to your 479), so this probably won't help you much. Still, I'm awake late tonight and thought I'd answer.

I am going to start with one collection: *Read*, for those books I have already read. The unread books will float around loose out where I can see them, and not in a collection.

I probably won't put books in more than one collection. As I acquire more books, or as the spirit moves me, I plan to get rid of the Read collection and establish more specific collections for books I have read, such as (maybe) these:

*1. Science & Math
2. History
3. Politics
4. JFK assassination
5. New Orleans
6. Fiction
7. Philosophy & Religion
8. Investing & Retirement
9. Healthy Lifestyle
10. Personal and PDF's*

I'll still leave the unread books out. This will give me some motivation to read what I've got, before buying too many more books.

(edited to add some collections I forgot)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no, I'm not looking for screen caps. Your lists ate EXACTLY what I'm after. Noe, you can fit 10 collections to a page on a k2 and 16 collections to a page on a DX. Do you want lots of categories covering several pages or just a few and get those 47 pages of books whittled down to 2?

Curious minds want to know?


----------



## NicoleB (May 2, 2010)

I've seen a few suggestions on how to organise, and I think I've got my collections figured out for the most part (probably pretty genre specific, but I'll share anyway). My basic theory is that I'll have categories for supernatural creatures, favs, supernatural creatures, and possibly a few other categories

Unread
Samples
Fav Books & Series
Vampires
Shifters
Fae
Witches, Warlocks & Wizards
Shaman & Exorcists
Demons
Misc Fantasy
Dark
Light
Funny
University
Non-Fiction

I figure most of my books fit into some sort of urban fantasy, so my best bet for organising is by type of creature, then having a category for unread books and fav books. And then I have a few that don't quite fit in, so those will go in either my University category or the general non-fiction category since I don't read a lot of that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have so many series, I'll most likely have to break it down that way. I wish we could do sub folders. Then I could do a main folder for Nora Roberts and the sub folders for each of Series/trilogies.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

These are some categories I'm considering. 

Jane Austen
The Dresden Files
Classics (This may need to be divided even further)
Contemporary Fiction
Young Adult
Non Fiction
Mysteries
Random Free Stuff (I "buy" a ton of random free stuff now. Have ridiculous amount of books I wouldn't have picked up unless they were free.)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been trying to decide just how I want my books organised. I've been wanting folders for so long, but I didn't consider planning what I would do with them once I had them. 

I guess I might do something like:

Currently Reading
Biographies
Current Events
History
Science & Math
Non-Fiction
Fiction
In Death
Outlander
Classics
Lengthy Novels
Samples

I'm happy we get to put books in more than one category, or I would be in trouble!
I'm just not sure where I would put books that are outside my realm of normal reading. It seems silly to add a category for one book, but I also don't like sticking it solely in a broad category like Fiction where it could easily get lost. I guess I'll add a Miscellaneous or a Fluff category.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh (Apr 9, 2010)

I have been pondering this thought exactly myself, you see I have a lot of time here on the ship at sea.....

Before I start with my ideas, I will throw out something I wanted to comment on before, but couldn't because my super secret squirrel naval  internet service was lagging worse than a 28 k modem!  

I can't wait for the categories! The password idea was the one thing I wanted more than anything!  I dont like the idea that I leave my kindle on my desk and a fellow worker will come up and poke around in my library. I love to share my kindle with people who wonder "what on earth is that?"  However I don't like to share all my book titles, what I read in some instances are personal!  The only thing I didn't like about the kindle was that all my book titles were there for all to see right off the bat.  I also wanted the category idea too because sifting through 30 pages of books, I end up getting sidetracked while looking for a particular book and end up reading something else, forgetting completely what I had set out to do in the first place.  

So I with that in mind, here are my thoughts on what I want to do with my collections

*Samples 
*Samples I Must Buy (when I get paid and recover from my OCD purchases of this last month)
*Series
*Romance
*Suspense
*Humor
*Classics
*Self Help
*Business
*Religious
*Travel
*Non Fiction
*Military Reading
*Military Study Material (I send in my study material to kindle and have it converted - I find I study more now!  It's awsome!)
*Books I don't know what to do with 
*Personal Collections (for those titles I wish to keep personal)

I'll probably change something or add something else but this is what I had off the top of my head.

Shana Leigh

Tootling somewhere in the Pacific Ocean


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm thinking my categories are going to be relatively few and fairly broad, and I'll continue "tagging" my books for certain things that would normally be classed as "subfolders".  Some of it may depend on how easy it is to remove a book from a category.  Right now, for example, I tag my books with "1unread" when I first download them.  So from the home page, I can just type in that tag and it pulls up all 70 or so unreads (vs the 300 or so read books). When I start an unread book, I delete that tag immediately, which is pretty easy. Until I have Categories, I just don't know which method will be easier.

I also use tags to follow series order, such as "indeath5" or "BDB3".  So I probably won't categorize by series, because it still won't give me the books in order, and therefore I'd have to add my tags anyway.

I'm thinking:

Mystery
SciFi
Fantasy
Urban/Paranormal
Romance
Reference
Cookbooks
Samples - Unread
Samples - To purchase
Personal (which equates to self help, but it sounds so much fluffier!)   

There are a few authors who have multiple series I read that I might consider making into categories of their own, but in general I suspect I'm just not OCD enough to do that.  LOL  Plus the more I think about it, the more I prefer the tagging method for series books.  I think I'll start elaborating on my tags today as some series aren't tagged yet.

I just don't want to end up with 5 pages of categories in place of my current 30-whatever pages of random books.  That's only a marginal improvement as far as I'm concerned, so I'll be keeping them relatively broad.  The other advantage of keeping them fairly broad is that I'll have fewer incidences of cross categorizing.  And since only 10 categories fit per K2 page, I think I'm going to try and keep it to that!

I saw that someone on the Amazon forums actually made up a list of their books and started categorizing them that way in advance of the update.  I might try that if I have time today.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I don't know if this has been discussed... but...

can we create and organize our collections on our Kindle for PC page or does it have to be directly on the Kindle?

I would just be able to organize so much more clearly on PC.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The latest version of Kindle for PC which came out about a week ago, does not have the Collections feature.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree, sub-folders would be extremely helpful.

So far this is what I have come up with:

Fiction 
Sci Fi
Fantasy
Mystery
Classics
Non Fiction
Samples
Samples to Buy
Freebies
Indie
In Death
PDFs (my documents I move over)
Work (more PDFs)
Hobbies (and yet more PDFs)

I might add collections for other series if they are/get too big or create sub-genres. 

I was planning once we were able to organize our books to get a ton of classics and have them all on there, but it looks like that collection will be just as long as all the pages I have to sort threw now.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think the best thing to do is to keep the Collections to just a few broad categories as it looks like the feature will mostly be useful for tidying up the Home screen rather than making it easier to organise and find books.

With no subfolders, I'm still going to have to tag items since I will only be able to look in one Collection at a time. If I want to find out, for example, any unread thrillers, if I look in 'thrillers' I'll get all of them, read or not, and if I look in 'unread' I'll get all unread books, thrillers and otherwise. I just hope the search criteria can at least be shortened by virtue of being able to search within an individual Collection. If you can still only search 'my items' I'll be back where I started with just a tidier Home screen for my trouble.

Given the time Amazon have had to come up with this feature and how important it is to so many users, I'd have thought they could have spent all their development time and budget on getting this right instead of wasting it on some of the other less popular/unnecessary features. 

I know, I'm moaning about it before I've even got it  but really, this is important!!


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I changed it several times, but I think this is my final list.

Biographies & Memoirs
Classics
Currently Reading
Freebies TBR
Miscellaneous Fiction
Miscellaneous Nonfiction
Mystery & Thrillers
Purchases TBR
Romance
Samples


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a lot more Collections than you guys, might have to whittle them down a little.  My goal is to have 2 pages of Collections.


Currently Reading
Samples
Free Books
Non-fiction
Christian Fiction
General Fiction
Historical Fiction
Time Travel
Romance
Mystery/Thrillers/Suspense
Apocalyptic
Psychological Thrillers
Horror/Ghosts
Self Help
Humor
Classics
Stephen King/Joe Hill

I gave Stephen King his own category because his books are the only ones I read more than once.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I will also still be tagging my books. My current list of planned Collections:


To Do categories (Items in these collections will be removed from collection, and possibly Kindle, after completed. They might also be in other collections.)
Current Activities (short term docs such as convention schedules)
Currently Reading / Anna[ (DH could have Currently Reading / DH )/li]
Samples (unread or undecided)
Want to read (includes samples to buy)
Demo (Items for demoing Kindle features)
Junk (to be deleted permanently)

Nonfiction categories
Biography
Cooking
Health
History
Kindle (about the Kindle as well as download lists such as Feedbooks, etc.) 
Nonfiction / Other
Origami
Reference / Other
Science
The Good Life (chickens, gardening, crafts, etc.)
Trains, Planes, and Automobiles

Fiction categories
Fantasy
Fiction / Other
Historical Fiction
Mystery / Suspense
Pulp Fiction
Science Fiction

Classification categories (Items in these collections will also be in other collections.)
Active Items
Children
Young Adult
Adult
Old Adult
Classics
Great Books (books on various lists of books to read)
Quasi Official Reading Game
Author (Placeholder for if I decide to add collections by author)
My Clippings
Read 2009
Read 2010
Read Pre-Kindle


Those categories should let me group the items on my Kindle so that they are easier to find, especially the PDF documents that I cannot tag. I will probably add a few more. Just over two pages instead of nearly 70.  I am hoping for search within category and eventually a boolean category listing , where (SF and Historical not YA) might list alternate history not suitable for grandchildren, if we do not get sub categories. Many of the specific categories are based on the tags I currently search for most often.

I prefix my collection names with various symbols so that they will sort correctly. (Post with sort order of special characters on K2/KDX. K3, and possibly GKDX, will have additional special characters.)

EDIT: Corrected some K2 typos. Added some text to last paragraph. Reorganized into bullet lists. (Not OCD! Not OCD! )
EDIT: Added some categories for DH.
EDIT: Updated to match current list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, personally, "read" vs "unread" is meaningless since I delete books I've read.

I expect I'll have a category for Samples and probably one for Free books. . . .

I expect I'll have a category for non-fiction and/or reference.

I'll probably have one for 'classics' which, in my mind, are more than just Dickens et al. . . .like I'd include _The Princess Bride_ and _Hithhiker's Guide_

I might make a category for KB Indie authors. . . . have not decided yet if that makes sense. . . . .


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm still thinking and pondering it. And, of course, I'm still waiting for my stinking update!!!

But one thing I'm thinking, and getting excited, about is the idea of have a short stories categories.  Feedbooks and Fictionwise offer a lot of individual short stories which I usually avoid because I didn't want the clutter on top of my 600 books.  But with categories I can scoop up a lot of short stories there.

Beyond that I'm think of (subject to change at my slightest whim) and in no particular order:

History
Biography
Science
Music
Science Fiction - General
Science Fiction - Anthologies
Fantasy - General
Fantasy - Anthologies
Contemporary Fiction
Classic Literature
World Literature - General
Japanese Literature
Russian Literature
Classic Science Fiction Magazines
Fantasy & Science Fiction Magazine
Analog Science Fiction Magazine
Asimov's Science Fiction Magazine
Personal Development
Philosophy
Spirituality
Poetry
Politics
Short Stories
Writing

That should cover it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I too am planning right now on having only broad categories, because as was said above, without sub-folders, there will still be either a lot of read/unread in, say, 'mysteries', or all genres in 'unread'.  So I'll probably put some books in more than one category, but probably won't break any out into series -- those I really like, I can find easy enough.  That's all subject to change of course.   I probably also won't be moving all my read stuff back from Archives any time soon, at least not until I happen to want to re-read something.  This just doesn't seem to be the organization structure we all really wanted to make it worthwhile, so I'll just stick with my 700 or so (yeah, I know) unread books for now and not even have an unread category.

That said, here's my potential list, which follows with my Excel spreadsheet and the tags I've been using (the tags are much shorter):

Samples
Adventure/Thriller
Anthology (normally a secondary tag)
Autobiography
Biography
Chick lit 
Fantasy/SciFi
Fiction
Historical fiction
Humor
Mystery/suspense
Non fiction
Romance
Science/Astronomy
Self-Help
Urban/Paranormal


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

PS - great idea for a topic, Luv -- even after posting, I went back and re-read the thread again and picked up a couple of new ideas!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

It's funny but I don't think I want folders...{ducking so nothing is thrown at me}. Maybe if I get more books I will but right now I only have 80 books. Or unless I get some great ideas from all of you. Of course I first have to take off the font/screensaver hacks..LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think my categories are going to match my bookshelves at Goodreads. Right now I only have a few, but I can see the need for expanding them.

I'm still working on my list, I'll have it up in a bit. I have to smile when I see so many people give In Death it's own category.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Like Luv suggested, I will have an Unread Page and a Read Page.
On each I will have:
Classics.
Christian
Historical Novels
Fantasy
Sci Fi
Self Help
Contemporary
Mysteries

Just sayin....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Like Luv suggested, I will have an Unread Page and a Read Page.
> On each I will have:
> Classics.
> Christian
> ...


I presume you mean your 'read' and 'unread' will be two separate pages of Collections on your home screen? How are you going to keep them sorted apart from each other like that when the Collections will always sort in the 'most recently used' order? Once you access a Collection it will immediately go to the top of page 1 and so on.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I have noooo idea.. def read and unread, Twighlight Saga... I am getting good ideas from you all because this sinus infection has sucked life out of me and I can't be creative.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

BlueEyedMum said:


> It's funny but I don't think I want folders...{ducking so nothing is thrown at me}. Maybe if I get more books I will but right now I only have 80 books. Or unless I get some great ideas from all of you. Of course I first have to take off the font/screensaver hacks..LOL


That may be the case now, but trust me when you get to over 1000 books on your Kindle (like me and others) which equates to 102 pages of books, you are going to want some type of organization for those books. I really like some of the collections listed here and I will probably stick with the categories I have already created in Calibre since I use that to organize my books.

P.S. We don't throw things here at the KB!! Especially not our Kindles, LOL!


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

I'm in the less is more camp. 

Read 
TBR
Samples
Samples TBP

I'm another huge Nora Roberts fan, so I might have a folder just for her series books. And, this may change once I get my hands on the update. I'm an organized soul, and the 9 pages I have currently drive me batty.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I am going to start with:

Samples
To Buy
On the Fence
TBR
Too Expensive for Now

A consequence of moving to the K2 is that the only books that I keep on my Kindle are ones that I haven't yet completed (or re-reads). That means that most books on my Kindle are ones in some state of unread status. Also, many times I have downloaded, read and rejected Samples, only to go back months later, Sample again, and purchase. So my Collections will probably all be variations of a non-read status.
One thing that I like is that a book can be in a collection withOUT being on the Kindle. I _may _start to Collection-ize my series books once they get past 4 or 5 and possibly add a Best of 2010, 2011, etc.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

For those authors that I have a large number of books, I will create folders by their names. I have a lot of unread books, because I always grab the free ones that look interesting I'll just put them in an Unread folder. I'm sure I'll be changing it around for awhile until I find just the right way to organize.

Since their is not sub-folders, I might create folders for my favorite authors like this:

Nora Roberts
Nora Roberts Unread

That way I will be able to find the unread books quickly.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

In addition to many of the categories mentioned, I have a Dictionary category (I have some foreign language dictionaries in addition to the one that came with the Kindle) and Reference.  It's great seeing how the more organized Kindlers organize.  Thanks.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

So far I think this is what I am going to have:

•	Favorite Authors & Series 
•	Vampires 
•	Fae 
•	Witches, Warlocks & Wizards 
•	Demons 
•	Misc Paranormal 
•	Time Travel
•	Mystery & Suspense
•	Dark 
•	Freebies
•	Samples to Buy
•	Samples


----------



## lorax (Dec 31, 2009)

I cannot wait to get the update so I can implement my collections!

The bulk of my books are canon literature. So, I divided all fiction collections by epochs and only broke down nonfiction from a general collection for the types of nonfiction I have more than a few books of (e.g. history, religion).

I'm still a little uncertain what order I will put my non-chronological folders in, but here's what I'm working with right now:

Contemporary Fiction
Contemporary Nonfiction
History
Young Adult Literature
Classical Children's Literature
Gothic 
Proto-Steampunk 
Dystopian 
American Modernist 
American Naturalist 
Victorian 
Realist 
Transcendentalist 
American Romanticism
European Romanticism 
Augustan 
Elizabethan 
Medieval 
Ancient Eastern 
Ancient Greek and Roman 
Religion
Food
Miscellaneous
Periodicals 
Course Readings [about my only .pdf uploads]
Samples


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I think this is how it will go.... 

Samples
Unread
Freebie Garbage
Purchased Garbage
School

And now for the series...

Blood of Kings
Riyria Revelations
Study
Darkborn
Kingkiller
Mars
Julia Grey
Amelia Peabody
Marla Mason
Hatchet
Distant Cousin
Temeraire
Abhorsen
Dragon Daughter
Inheritors Cycle
Godspeaker
Wake
Dos Cruces
Pendragon
Millenium
Age of Fire
Shadowed Path
Queen of the Orcs
Farseer
Rain Wilds
Liveship Traders
Tawny Man
Promise
Outlander
Graceling
The Hunger Games
Kushiel's Legacy
Sundering
Codex Alera
Ephemera
Black Jewels
Bridge D'Arnath
Darkest Powers
Earth's Children...

Hn.... this looks like too many. I think I have to think this through some more, this isn't going to work..

EDIT: Since I use the DX most I figure this could actually work. Every home "page" of the KDX can hold 16 titles, and seeing as I've figured that I have about 44 Series all told, these series will take up only three pages, all told. This isn't counting all the other books I have that aren't parts of a series, but that's still zutto better than the 18 pages I have now...


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't fully planned out what I'm going to do with my collections yet.  I know that the very first thing I'm going to do is create a samples folder and move all of my samples to that.  I'm sure that alone will get rid of several pages (I'm at 57 pages currently).  I may create a Samples to Buy folder, too.  Right now, I just delete them and add them to a list on my iPhone.  I don't know that I need a Read folder, as I usually just send the finished books to the archives.  It might be good for books I picked up elsewhere, though they're already backed up on my computer.  I'll probably create folders for long series or really prolific writers (Stephen King).  A freebies folder is probably a good idea, too.  To begin with, though, I'll just be happy giving all of those samples their own home.


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't even have a Kindle yet. This thread made me want to go ahead and create the collections list anyway! (I just got my tax return so I'll be ordering a DX soon!)

I'll probably play around with the list a bit more after I have the Kindle in my hands. For all the unread books and samples, I'd just leave them out in the open where I can see them.


Fantasy
Sci-Fi
Mystery
Humour
Classics
Fiction (for all other fictions)
BL
Fanfiction
Manga - Seinen
Manga - Josei
Manga - Shoujo
Manga - Shounen
Doujinshi
Music - Guqin (selection of sheet music scans)
Music - Shamisen
Music - Harp
Music - Piano
Reference
Survival Guides (You never know!)



Linjeakel said:


> I presume you mean your 'read' and 'unread' will be two separate pages of Collections on your home screen? How are you going to keep them sorted apart from each other like that when *the Collections will always sort in the 'most recently used' order*? Once you access a Collection it will immediately go to the top of page 1 and so on.


Is that the only sorting method for collections? If so, that's going to be somewhat disorienting. I'd prefer to sort the collections manually or by name.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

So far, I'm thinking about:

Samples - Fiction
Samples - Non-Fiction
Alterra
Non-Fiction
Christian Non-Fiction
Christian Fiction
Health & Nutrition
Suspense
Fantasy
Science Fiction
Young Adult

and then about another 12 or so separate categories for various series authors 

and then there are still some books I can't quite figure out the category .....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to say, I've haven't kept up with the 50+ 2.5 threads, so I may have missed parts .... so, just to confirm, there are no sub-folders in collections, right?   And, is it confirmed that collections can only be sorted by most recent?

AND, how big a pain is it to add a book to a collection (so, is it a super pain to put a single book into 2 or 3?)  Also, can we tell that book A is not in a collection but book B is?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

This may be a dumb question, but what happens to books in archives?  Do you plan on having all of your books on your home page and nothing in the archive, or can a book in the archive be put in a collection?  This is starting to be very complicated


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh how I envy thee. I have a K1 and I have 102 pages of books on my Kindle, all are unread. I delete the read ones off as they are stored in calibre and on backup.

Goes in the corner to cry ......


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's my list so far:

Currently Reading
Unread
Read
Started -- did not finish
Samples
Books read in 2010
Quasi official Reading Game
YA/Childrens
In Death
Nora
General/contemp fiction
Historical Fiction
Memoirs/Biographies
Self help
Urban Fanfasy/Paranormal Romance
Smut
All time favorites
Classics
Fantasy
Homeschool
Kindle Authors
Freebies

knowing me, I'm sure there will be several revisions.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I have to say, I've haven't kept up with the 50+ 2.5 threads, so I may have missed parts .... so, just to confirm, there are no sub-folders in collections, right? And, is it confirmed that collections can only be sorted by most recent?
> 
> AND, how big a pain is it to add a book to a collection (so, is it a super pain to put a single book into 2 or 3?) Also, can we tell that book A is not in a collection but book B is?


I don't have 2.5 but I've read here on KB from those that do, that there are no sub-folders and Collections always sort in 'most recent' order. The one thing I can't find out is if you can search within an individual Collection.

It's apparently very easy to add a book to a Collection and we're told you can add multiple books at the same time.



vg said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what happens to books in archives? Do you plan on having all of your books on your home page and nothing in the archive, or can a book in the archive be put in a collection? This is starting to be very complicated


You can put a book in a Collection, then delete it (archive it) and it will remain linked to that Collection, so if you re-download it, it will go back into the same Collection. But as the Archive folder on the Kindle is, in effect, a pre-made Collection, I doubt you will be able to have your archive books display any differently than they do now in that folder.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

esper_d said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed... but...
> 
> can we create and organize our collections on our Kindle for PC page or does it have to be directly on the Kindle?
> 
> I would just be able to organize so much more clearly on PC.


True - I'm hoping we can do it on the computer, either on the Kindle for PC/Mac page or maybe on the kindle.amazon.com page. If we have to do it on the Kindle itself it's going to be a LOT more cumbersome. That's probably going to affect how I do my collections.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's my list so far:
> 
> Smut


*snicker* Okay, so you're more honest than me. My 'romance' category is actually called 'romance/erotica' - it has been easier just to keep it all in one.  I've been thinking about splitting it into two, though...I like using just 'smut' for 'erotica'...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Meemo said:


> True - I'm hoping we can do it on the computer, either on the Kindle for PC/Mac page or maybe on the kindle.amazon.com page. If we have to do it on the Kindle itself it's going to be a LOT more cumbersome. That's probably going to affect how I do my collections.


The latest version of Kindle for PC came out in the last week or so, but still hasn't got the Collections feature. It's listed under 'future improvements'.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's my list so far:
> 
> ...
> Smut
> ...


Luvmy4brats, I did not know you were interested in research articles on the health benefits and agricultural concerns of corn fungus.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I don't have 2.5 but I've read here on KB from those that do, that there are no sub-folders and Collections always sort in 'most recent' order. The one thing I can't find out is if you can search within an individual Collection.
> 
> It's apparently very easy to add a book to a Collection and we're told you can add multiple books at the same time.
> 
> You can put a book in a Collection, then delete it (archive it) and it will remain linked to that Collection, so if you re-download it, it will go back into the same Collection. But as the Archive folder on the Kindle is, in effect, a pre-made Collection, I doubt you will be able to have your archive books display any differently than they do now in that folder.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Luvmy4brats, I did not know you were interested in research articles on the health benefits and agricultural concerns of corn fungus.


What can I say, I'm concerned about our environment. 



Steph H said:


> *snicker* Okay, so you're more honest than me. My 'romance' category is actually called 'romance/erotica' - it has been easier just to keep it all in one.  I've been thinking about splitting it into two, though...I like using just 'smut' for 'erotica'...


Well, I see I failed to add a separate category for romance  I probably should add that..And I've always liked the term smut


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so envious.   Damn amazon for not taking care of us K1-ers.  Heard back from amazon and they said NOTHING about having a K1 version coming out, as some had said.  I think we're screwed. 

Totally unfair.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just love lists. I make a list for my lists. I'm just waiting and waiting for my update. I even brought my baby to work today, so I could check. Nothing yet.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, I see I failed to add a separate category for romance  I probably should add that..And I've always liked the term smut


I was thinking pron, although smut does have a better ring. Then I thought, I'm going to have a Young Adult tag, why not confuse some folks and call it adult?

Did I see that someone was tagging books already? How do we go about doing that? (I'm assuming you don't mean through Calibre, which I need to work on...)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I use the note feature for tagging and I haven't heard that there's a new way to do it in v2.5. Just go to the beginning of a book put in a note and save it. You need to put a unique character in front of it (I use Qread for example) so that when you search for it you won't get every instance of the word 'read' or whatever, in your books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's been a rudimentary sort of tagging system available for some time using the note taking and search features. . . . .but it would not translate to the new 'collections' system as it is expected to work.  It could, I suspect, still be used once the collections feature is implemented. . . .which might still be helpful for orders of series, etc.

edit. . . .ah, I see lin explained it too. . . .


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I use the note feature for tagging and I haven't heard that there's a new way to do it in v2.5. Just go to the beginning of a book put in a note and save it. You need to put a unique character in front of it (I use Qread for example) so that when you search for it you won't get every instance of the word 'read' or whatever, in your books.


I do this as well, for unread books and for series order. At least for series order, I'm definitely going to continue with it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You would think that with my compulsion to read books in order that I would have implemented this tagging some time ago... I haven't. I just send a document over to my Kindle that has the entire series list in order. 

I probably should attempt the tagging, or at least edit my metadata in calibre.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I tag them for series (and categories), but I'm not really sure why anymore...I usually buy them one at time, or if I buy more than one at a time, I just set them up in order so the next one from bottom to top (using 'most recent' for sorting) is the next one in the series. I never actually USE the series tags for anything, in other words.  But I'm still compulsive about tagging them anyway....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You would think that with my compulsion to read books in order that I would have implemented this tagging some time ago... I haven't. I just send a document over to my Kindle that has the entire series list in order.
> 
> I probably should attempt the tagging, or at least edit my metadata in calibre.


Not a "green" solution but I write the order on a sticky note and keep it in my cover. Noting the series number is one of my projects in Calibre. Which doesn't help here but it sometimes helps me notice that I've missed a title somewhere.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Not a "green" solution but I write the order on a sticky note and keep it in my cover. Noting the series number is one of my projects in Calibre. Which doesn't help here but it sometimes helps me notice that I've missed a title somewhere.


What's really strange is the fact that I obsessively compulsively edit all my audiobooks information so they show up EXACTLY how I want them, yet for my Kindle books, I just leave them as is. Maybe because it's just so much easier in iTunes.

Hm..sticky notes. A novel idea that I've never considered. It's not like I don't have 17,000 sticky pads of every size, shape and color laying around my house. My Mensa card should be revoked.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't know about tagging!  This sounds great for keeping series in order, I would have been doing that all along if I knew.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You would think that with my compulsion to read books in order that I would have implemented this tagging some time ago... I haven't. I just send a document over to my Kindle that has the entire series list in order.
> 
> I probably should attempt the tagging, or at least edit my metadata in calibre.


It's a pain in the hind end to implement when you have a lot of books. I don't blame you for not starting it.



Steph H said:


> I tag them for series (and categories), but I'm not really sure why anymore...I usually buy them one at time, or if I buy more than one at a time, I just set them up in order so the next one from bottom to top (using 'most recent' for sorting) is the next one in the series. I never actually USE the series tags for anything, in other words. But I'm still compulsive about tagging them anyway....


I thought I could do the rearranging trick, but at 30+ pages of books, it just wasn't a scalable solution. LOL In Death--with 30+ in the series--was the one that pushed me over the edge. The numbered tags on that one worked so well that I'm slowly adding them to other series. There's just nothing in the new 2.5 system that's going to replace that, so I might as well stick with it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You would think that with my compulsion to read books in order that I would have implemented this tagging some time ago... I haven't. I just send a document over to my Kindle that has the entire series list in order.
> 
> I probably should attempt the tagging, or at least edit my metadata in calibre.


I have an Excel spreadsheet that has all of my books and the order they should be read in. I am also a stickler about reading books in order. I never thought about sending it to my Kindle. I decided to do this. See reading KB is just full of great ideas.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I started tagging when I had over 400 books. I tag a page or two when I remember. I tag new books when I add them to my K2. I have 15 pages out of 67 left to verify tagging. Since I cannot tag samples or PDF files, it is now very easy to see where I left off if I forget on which page I stopped. (I just jumped to page 40 and kept going forward until I saw a book instead of a sample or PDF.) I plan to continue tagging as I tag when I started and finished reading the book as well as book category info.

I keep a small paper (back of old McD receipt) in a pocket in my cover with the list of the tags I have used so far. I am up to 59 different tags. Some of my tags are just to be able to search for good books to demo on the Kindle (qillus - illustrations, qlargeprint). I posted somewhere on KB with my tags grouped into categories.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You can't send Excel spreadsheets to your Kindle (or I'd send mine...that's how I keep my books too), but you could copy into a text file or something for the 'extreme' series, I suppose.

I keep my Excel spreadsheet on my blackberry too, though, as well as emailing it to work occasionally, so it's usually handy somewhere when I need it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I created a pdf file with it and just had them email it to my Kindle. I don't care if they charge me.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, yes, PDF works.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

mom133d said:


> I was thinking pron, although smut does have a better ring. Then I thought, I'm going to have a Young Adult tag, why not confuse some folks and call it adult?


I like 'Smut' as a category, and 'Erotica' is too clean ... I was thinking about splitting between 'Romance' and 'Hot & Sweaty' .... none of it really qualifies as pron - still too much plot - but some of it edges close ...


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm happy that this thread has been started.  It has made me think about how I want my "collections".  Thank you all for considering all of the options and helping me to figure it all out.  I swear I had the same trouble when I got my first computer and had to figure out files and folders......and then remembering where I put something!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Starting this thread inspired me to organize my e-books. I'm currently going through them in calibre and editing the author metadata so they'll at least sort right. After a frustrating start, I think I finally got the hang of it.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Starting this thread inspired me to organize my e-books. I'm currently going through them in calibre and editing the author metadata so they'll at least sort right. After a frustrating start, I think I finally got the hang of it.


I just got done doing that >_<. My problem was I had to do it for both my KDx and K2, because the files were device specific....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Varin said:


> I just got done doing that >_<. My problem was I had to do it for both my KDx and K2, because the files were device specific....


I have almost 500 books, so I expect it will take awhile.. I read lots of series and I'm adding in the book number to each title as well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have almost 500 books, so I expect it will take awhile.. I read lots of series and I'm adding in the book number to each title as well.


I'd add book number to the titles, but the reality is half the time part of the title doesn't show on the K2 anyway. That's why I ultimately went with tags for that. Changing titles is great for those that have extraneous stuff, like the recent ones freebies "with bonus material".


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I'd add book number to the titles, but the reality is half the time part of the title doesn't show on the K2 anyway. That's why I ultimately went with tags for that. Changing titles is great for those that have extraneous stuff, like the recent ones freebies "with bonus material".


Ah, I hadn't thought about that.... then again, I use my KDX more than my K2, so pretty much all the titles show.... I just added a shortened version of the series name to the title and the number. Dragon Keeper (Rain Wilds, 2) as opposed to Dragon Keeper (Book 2 of the Rain Wilds Chronicles).

And I hate it now that the freebies are starting to say, "Free edition", occasionally with an additional "bonus" material!

Are publishers calling us out for downloading the free version? We wouldn't be able to tell it was free from the $0.00 price tag? So they stretch it across the cover that we can't see on the Kindle because the image file isn't the proper size and embed it in the title metadata so we'll be forced to look at it forever?

Thank god for Calibre...


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

For those of you that tag, what tags do you use?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

For me it depends on how thorough the new firmware will let you tag and organize, but I suppose I'll go by genre first, and if you can do a cross-reference (like the labels in Gmail) then I'll do read or unread, samples, PDF, and tech manuals. And of course a pron/smut/adult which will also use the new password feature (if it works like that.)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

suicidepact said:


> . And of course a pron/smut/adult which will also use the new password feature (if it works like that.)


I get the impression that the password is just for the Kindle as a whole i.e. you won't be able to switch it on at all without the password if one has been set. I don't think it will work just on specific collections/books, but I'll be delighted to be proven wrong if that's the case. Anyone with v2.5 who can enlighten us?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Linjeakel, I just got a chance to fully look over the feature set and see that the password indeed looks like it's indeed to unlock the Kindle itself, and not for individual folders.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I hadn't given it much thought beyond being excited that folders are coming!

Initial thoughts are

Samples
Read
SciFi
Fantasy
Others

Of course , once I actually have the folders, the OCD will kick in and I'll have plenty more and probably only the Sample one will retain the name.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'd add book number to the titles, but the reality is half the time part of the title doesn't show on the K2 anyway. That's why I ultimately went with tags for that. Changing titles is great for those that have extraneous stuff, like the recent ones freebies "with bonus material".


Put if you push the controller to the right, it brings up the book info page, which shows the whole title.

But even better, I discovered that by changing the publishing date, I can control the order of the books (So now, when I sort by author, all of my in Death books show up in order from 1-30  I even have most of the novellas in the right place. That makes my OCD self very happy.  I'll always have them in the correct order.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bookmarking this thread... I don't know what's better:  all the great ideas for categories or all the interesting series to check out.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll probably go with:

Science Fiction
Mystery
Fantasy
Sample
Other

At the moment, I can't see a need for any further granularity.

Mike


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> For those of you that tag, what tags do you use?


The tags I use can be found in the post listed below as My updated tag list. I was looking for my tag list post but found this one first. Several people listed their tags in the What Tag Words Do You Use thread.


Annalog said:


> I have most of my ~600 books tagged. However it is not possible to tag PDF files. Tagging will not cause the listing on the Home page to change but it can make searching for a book easier.
> 
> Some threads on book tagging using notes on the books on the Kindle
> What Tag Words Do You Use? (My updated tag list)
> ...


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

So it looks like there is a count of the collections at the top of the screen (going by the screen shots from last week), then a count for the books in each collection. Is there a total book count somewhere? I keep all of my books archived and LOVE to see that book count climb..... Putting them in collections will mean some books will be in multiple collections and counted twice, so can't add up everything in the collections for a total. Bummer. I'll have to let go of that obsession I suppose. Well, Calibre shows the total count, and I'll still be using that to convert some to Kindle format, and change authors names and things so I guess I'll watch that number then. 

I'll go with:

Paranormal Smut
M/M Smut
BDSM Smut
Historical Smut
Fantasy
Misc. 
Unread

Hmmm.... looks like there is a trend in my reading!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think if you toggle out of collections and into another sort mode (ie most recent) you still get the book count t hat way.

Anna, thanks for those links!


----------



## wgl (May 9, 2010)

I whiled away some waiting for 2.5 by sorting my 30 pages of books into 46 folders to occupy 4.6 pages:
Samples
Anderson, Sherwood 3
Arnim, Elisabeth von 2
Balzac, Honre de 5
Bronte, Charlotte 3
Burton, Richard F. 7
Chekhov, Anton 15
Chesterton, G. K. 14
Conrad, Joseph 5
Dickens, Charles 3
Doyle, Arthur Conan 7
Duma, Alexander 2
Emerson, Ralph Waldo 2
Fitzgerald, F. Scott 2
France, Anatole 3
Gissing, George 2
Grahame, Kenneth 2
Harris, Joel Chandler 2
Jacobs, W. W. 17
James, M. R. 2
Kipling, Rudyard 9
London, Jack 3
Lord Dunsany 4
Mansfield, Katharine 2
Maupassant, Guy de 3
Morley, Christopher 2
Muir, John 2
Orwell, George 8
Paine, Thomas 2
Pater, Walter 4
Sabbatini, Raphael 3
Saki 4
Sand, George 2
Scott, Walter 4
Shaw, George Bernard 7
Sinclair, Upton 2
Smith, Logan Piersall 2
Smollett, Tobias 3
Stevenson, Robert Louis 4
Porter, Gene Stratton 3
Tey, Josephine 4
Trollope, Anthony 4
Twain, Mark 4
Wells, H. G. 5
Wodehouse, P. G. 37
Zola, Emile 3


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I never had any use for keeping unread books on my Kindle until now, but now that they won't look cluttered I'll probably fill it up. 

Read
Unread
Classics (Read)
Classics (Unread)
Fanfiction (Read)
Fanfiction (Unread)
Trek Novels
Nonfiction
Religious
French
Smut

Fanfiction and Classics are the only ones I feel the need to split up because I seriously have so many of them. I also thoroughly approve of the word "Smut."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> So it looks like there is a count of the collections at the top of the screen (going by the screen shots from last week), then a count for the books in each collection. Is there a total book count somewhere? I keep all of my books archived and LOVE to see that book count climb..... Putting them in collections will mean some books will be in multiple collections and counted twice, so can't add up everything in the collections for a total. Bummer. I'll have to let go of that obsession I suppose. Well, Calibre shows the total count, and I'll still be using that to convert some to Kindle format, and change authors names and things so I guess I'll watch that number then.
> 
> I'll go with:
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have another one to add to my list:

_Crap my mother buys and I have no idea what it is!_ 

I'm looking through all of my Kindle books and there are so many that I don't have a clue about.  That's a downside of sharing an account.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have another one to add to my list:
> 
> _Crap my mother buys and I have no idea what it is!_
> 
> I'm looking through all of my Kindle books and there are so many that I don't have a clue about.  That's a downside of sharing an account.


LOL!!! Or, you might want to just call it "Mom's Books" in case she ever sees the directory on your Kindle. ha ha!!

I am thinking I should have a category called _Cool free books that I just couldn't help downloading, but which I don't really want to read right this very moment_


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Most of the categories I'll use have already been mentioned, but I will add one....

Want more

So many times I read a book from an author and want more but don't have time to look/buy right then, or the author hasn't published the next one yet.  This way I can have the books I like in one section and every once in a while pull them up and see if the new one is out.


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

Does 2.5 automatically put the books into the category based on the tag within the metadata of the book or do you manually place them into the category that you want? I was hoping to be able to use the authors' names for the categories. I would like to have mine sorted in folders by author.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

ElAguila, you create your collections and move the books you want into them. 

Here is Amazon's page on the 2.5 update:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200375840&ref_=hp_k2cont_sort


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried to tag series to sort them on order and it is not working.

I tried using a code name and then a dash and the number of the book in the series, for example:
qid-01
qid-02
When I search my items for qid I get no items.

Same thing happens when I skip the dash:
qid01
qid02
Still get no items.

The search seems to be working, when I put in notes that don't have the  dash or numbers work.  I tagged two biographies, and those pulled right up.

How are people pulling up series in a sort order?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I do not get the series to show up in a sort order. I use one tag for the series (say qoz and a separate for the number of the book in the series such as qoz 01, qoz 02, qoz 03). Then when I search for qoz, I will get a list of results for qoz. In that list, when each result is selected, it goes to the note with the series order. If it is not the next one, I use the Back button to go back to the search list.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

You mean there is no way to sort a series in order?  Really?      

I think I am way too OCD to own a Kindle.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Cardinal, you might want to try Luv's tip. I think she is using Calibre to edit the metadata.


luvmy4brats said:


> ... But even better, I discovered that by changing the publishing date, I can control the order of the books (So now, when I sort by author, all of my in Death books show up in order from 1-30  I even have most of the novellas in the right place. That makes my OCD self very happy.  I'll always have them in the correct order.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Interesting note on Amazon's page about organizing your collections: "Books can appear in more than one collection: You can associate a single book or other item from your library with multiple collections if you wish." I like that. It means I can have a book in both Science Fiction" and "Read" or "Samples." That seems a bit more intuitive than having say, just one label. All judgment is of course reserved for when I actually get the update and use it.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, I have a few questions about Calibre.

I intend to upgrade to Kindle 3, or 4, or 5 (or all of them, lol).

For each new device (ie K3) am I going to have download my books and retype all the metadata again in Calibre?

When I am reading a book on my Kindle, after I changed the metadata in Calibre, and I make a highlight, note or bookmark will those be saved to the cloud, and when I get my K3 will they still be there?

These seems very complicated.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

freelantzer said:


> These are some categories I'm considering.
> 
> Jane Austen
> The Dresden Files
> ...


I like this. It's probably similar to what I would have. My Kindle is less than a month old  So I don't have a ton of books on it yet- I think like 35? Most of them are the free classics. I think I will probably have:

Classics- subdivided into read and unread 
Children's (although I have very few of these so far... a few Beatrix Potter as of now)
Random Free Stuff- perhaps again subdivided into read and unread?
Parenting

These are the only categories of books I have currently. I will have to add more categories as I get new books!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> You mean there is no way to sort a series in order? Really?
> I think I am way too OCD to own a Kindle.


You can do it with calibre. I just did this over the weekend. The key is editing the published date field. The Kindle shows the most recently published book first, here's an idea of what I did

The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson, 1) published Dec 2009
The Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson, 2) published Nov 2009
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson, 3) published Oct 2009
The Battle of the Labryinth (Percy Jackson, 4) published Sep 2009
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson, 5) published Aug 2009


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> LOL!!! Or, you might want to just call it "Mom's Books" in case she ever sees the directory on your Kindle. ha ha!!
> 
> I am thinking I should have a category called _Cool free books that I just couldn't help downloading, but which I don't really want to read right this very moment_


Luckily, she lives in another state and rarely visits.

I also need an Utter Crap folder. I have several books that could go into that one.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's my list so far:
> 
> Currently Reading
> Unread
> ...


LOL I just had to laugh at the "Smut" category!!  How funny. I love your terminology on that one.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Most of the categories I'll use have already been mentioned, but I will add one....
> 
> Want more
> 
> So many times I read a book from an author and want more but don't have time to look/buy right then, or the author hasn't published the next one yet. This way I can have the books I like in one section and every once in a while pull them up and see if the new one is out.


I have an Amazon wish list kinda like that, called 'waiting for next in series'. I put the last book of a series in there after I've bought/read it and then check occasionally; once the next book of the series is listed as a pre-order on Amazon, it gets put in 'waiting on new release' and that last book gets deleted out of the 'waiting for next' wish list.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> ... I also need an Utter Crap folder. I have several books that could go into that one.


That name is more fun than the one I listed: Junk (to be deleted permanently)

I have been thinking of adding an Old Adult category as the opposite of the Young Adult category.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Robinelli said:


> LOL I just had to laugh at the "Smut" category!!  How funny. I love your terminology on that one.


I'm tagging my smut books with their own code to easily find them and tossing them in the Free Book collection. Who will ever know?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:
 

> Here's my list so far:
> 
> Currently Reading
> Unread
> ...


Aren't those two categories one and the same?


----------



## crazyguy510 (Jan 21, 2010)

I think were going to be seeing some creative collections...this could get interesting


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Aren't those two categories one and the same?


BWAHAHA!

I'm sure there could be quite a bit of overlap in those two categories. It's a good thing a book can belong to more than one collection.

I can't take credit for Utter Crap. Someone over on the Amazon forums came up with that. I do know that Dan Brown's latest and the book One Second After can both go in there. Why don't I just delete them? Well, because when explaining why I think a book is so darn awful, I like to be able to site specifics.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I will say that now that I think about it, I hope collections are Kindle specific and not account specific. I'd hate to see my mom and daughter stuck with having to use my collection names...

Then I'd have to get rid of the Crap my Mother Buys & Smut  

I like the Want More collection. That would at least remind me to keep an eye out for new books from that author or similar type books.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I will say that now that I think about it, I hope collections are Kindle specific and not account specific. I'd hate to see my mom and daughter stuck with having to use my collection names...
> 
> Then I'd have to get rid of the Crap my Mother Buys & Smut
> 
> I like the Want More collection. That would at least remind me to keep an eye out for new books from that author or similar type books.


I think it probably depends on whether you syncronise between devices. As I understand it, if you allocate a book to a collection, it remains attached to that collection even if you archive it - if you re-download it, it will go back into the same collection. So if the archive on the amazon server is remembering that info, it might send it out to every device on the account that does a 'sync and check for items' - but only if you have sync enabled. To be honest, I hope it does - I don't want to have to set up collections on both my Kindles. I would have thought they would have made both options available, as they do with notes and last page read etc.

And it would be a terrible shame if you had to go without 'Crap My Mother Buys' and 'Smut', wouldn't it?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Linjeakel, I believe that they did make both options possible. According to Amazon Help: Organizing Your Kindle Content



> *Collections are stored on Amazon:* When you create a collection on a device, we'll save your collection so it appears in Archived Items on other devices registered to your Amazon.com account. This allows you to transfer collections across registered Kindles.





> *To import a collection from another Kindle:*
> 1. Select "Archived Items" from the Kindle Home screen.
> 2. Select "Add Other Device Collections" from the Archived Items page.
> 3. Select the desired collection to import and select "ok" to confirm.
> *Note:* Importing a collection from another device does not import the books or other items to your Kindle if they aren't downloaded already. However, books already on your Kindle that are associated with a collection will automatically appear under that collection name on your Home screen.


After thinking about this, I went back to look at my collection list in terms of sharing with DH. It is generic enough to share but DH and I would each have a few Collections the other would not be interested in. I seriously doubt he would want to import my Origami collection. However, since most of the items in that collection are NOT purchased from Amazon, I do not really think it would do much good. Does anyone know how items not purchased from Amazon are handled when a collection is imported?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Annalog, I thought I'd read that somewhere. That solves my problem of not having set up and allocate books on two Kindles. I just hope for luvmy4brats sake that her 'crap my mother bought' collection doesn't show up in the archive on her mother's Kindle!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Thanks Annalog, I thought I'd read that somewhere. That solves my problem of not having set up and allocate books on two Kindles. I just hope for luvmy4brats sake that her 'crap my mother bought' collection doesn't show up in the archive on her mother's Kindle!


That line about a collection "crap my mother bought" is really cracking me up! That's too funny!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Thanks Annalog, I thought I'd read that somewhere. That solves my problem of not having set up and allocate books on two Kindles. I just hope for luvmy4brats sake that her 'crap my mother bought' collection doesn't show up in the archive on her mother's Kindle!


It does mean that the names we use for our collections will be visible to any other Kindles on the same account. I suspect, but do not know, that the collection name on the Archived Items page may be prefixed with the Kindle name. If not, I will need to consider consider including my name or DH's name in the To Do category names.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Okay, I have a few questions about Calibre.
> 
> I intend to upgrade to Kindle 3, or 4, or 5 (or all of them, lol).
> 
> ...


I can't imagine why you would need to re-do your metadata. I believe that a metadata change through Calibre is an actual change to the book file, not something specific to your device.

If I'm wrong, someone say so, 'cause I'm going to be changing my metadata through Calibre, so I'll need to know!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Annalog, thank you for that. I guess that clears that up for me. It does appear my collection names will show up in her archived lists and if she adds it, then any books that I have associated with that collection will be tagged appropriately. Phooey. (Then again, it will bring me great satisfaction to tag Going Rogue as Utter Crap  )

If I'm understanding this correctly, this has the potential to get confusing for people like me who share accounts. If she adds a collection to her Kindle that I have on mine (such as unread) and then changes some of the books on her Kindle to read, then I think they'll change on mine too (oh boy).. that means all my hard work to get stuff sorted into the proper collections could be messed up because she doesn't know what she's doing.

I may have to create collection names like Heather's Unread, Heather's Read, Margie's Read....

<sigh>


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> You mean there is no way to sort a series in order? Really?
> 
> I think I am way too OCD to own a Kindle.


Dude. _Amazon_ hardly ever even knows the series order. For the best record of that I've found, visit "What's Next?" Kent District Library 'Books in Series' database: http://ww2.kdl.org/libcat/WhatsNextNEW.asp

I'll be editing my metadata according to the information found there, as needed.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

thorn said:


> I can't imagine why you would need to re-do your metadata. I believe that a metadata change through Calibre is an actual change to the book file, not something specific to your device.
> 
> If I'm wrong, someone say so, 'cause I'm going to be changing my metadata through Calibre, so I'll need to know!


If it's an Amazon book, it mostly has DRM and it's tied to a specific Kindle, so yes, you'd need to do the editing for each specific Kindle on your account.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Annalog, thank you for that. I guess that clears that up for me. It does appear my collection names will show up in her archived lists and if she adds it, then any books that I have associated with that collection will be tagged appropriately. Phooey. (Then again, it will bring me great satisfaction to tag Going Rogue as Utter Crap  )
> 
> If I'm understanding this correctly, this has the potential to get confusing for people like me who share accounts. If she adds a collection to her Kindle that I have on mine (such as unread) and then changes some of the books on her Kindle to read, then I think they'll change on mine too (oh boy).. that means all my hard work to get stuff sorted into the proper collections could be messed up because she doesn't know what she's doing.
> 
> ...


Heather, it is possible that Amazon is including the name of the device that created the collection in the Archive List since it said "Add Other Device Collections". If so, if both DH and I created Read collections, then for me "Add Other Device Collections" might show "Library at Alexandria (ph 555-555-5555)'s Read" while DH might see "Great A'tuin (ph 555-555-5555)'s Read". I hope Amazon has another way of distinguishing between a collection I named and one DH happened to name the same way. Since WN is not on all the time, the specific Kindle (device) would not necessarily know at the time of collection creation the names of the collections on the other devices.

I did find it encouraging that Amazon used the term "device" instead of Kindle. That implies to me that the Kindle for PC/iPod/etc... will eventually have collections available as well. I still hope that collections will be implemented for the KK.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

thorn said:


> Dude. _Amazon_ hardly ever even knows the series order. For the best record of that I've found, visit "What's Next?" Kent District Library 'Books in Series' database: http://ww2.kdl.org/libcat/WhatsNextNEW.asp
> 
> I'll be editing my metadata according to the information found there, as needed.


Well, I was trying to have the Kindle sort by the information I manually entered in.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> You can do it with calibre. I just did this over the weekend. The key is editing the published date field. The Kindle shows the most recently published book first,


Thankyou so much for posting this, I didnt realise that was the way the kindle sorted. I have used calibre for a few months, but am now whiling away the time getting all my series in correct order!


----------



## aw (Dec 25, 2009)

Can you only make "Collections" via the Kindle or can you do it via USB (creating folders?)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am going to be able to do this on my kindle now - just got the update.  I was on 2.3.3 and missed getting the 2.3.4 update as I had the hacks on (I could see the download coming but didnt get them off in time) so I upgraded to 2.3.4 from Mobile reads link, and then this morning I got the 2.5!  I am K2I.  The kindle was on (not asleep) when the update arrived, but I wasnt actively using it when it came down.  

I am posting on mobile reads the links to get it.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

Where is the Mobile reads link please?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have had my wireless turned on for three weeks now and still no update.    In the meantime, I started thinking about collections, and all I have so far is as follows:  fiction, non-fiction, freebies, classics, and samples.  Nothing too creative at this point.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone thinking of using Dewey Decimal System? )


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I loaded the 2.5 onto my DXus from a link on this forum. It seems to work well. I have a k2i that I still have a font hack on, because I can't decide if I want this on it. The more I work with it on the Dx the more I think I do. It will be interesting to see if my collections sync between devices. 
So far I have:
1)Priority Reads: Ones I need or really want to read soon.
2)Exercise and nutrition
3)Bibles and Religion
4)Magazines or clippings,(things I've sent to myself or had converted off of web, ect.
5) Short Stories
6)Classics
7) Free books
Samples
9)Children's books


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

dewey NOOOOO I do that for work.... there is  a movement to do away with it in libraries too
sylvia


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

N


durphy said:


> Anyone thinking of using Dewey Decimal System? )


Now that would be Alpha Nerd. Cool, but would it be efficient with the Kindle?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I was one of the lucky US DX folks, right now I have...

Historical Fiction
Medieval History
Ancient History
Bagpiping
Christian
Academic
Classics
Biographies
Manga
Reference
Free Books
Fantasy
Suspense
Terry Pratchett


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I GOT IT TODAY! Ummm, the new update, I mean!

This is a very interesting thread and is giving me lots of ideas.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhh, thanks for finding this and bumping it, Patrisha. Even though I don't have the update yet (whine whine whine), I was going to look for this when I got home tonight as I stupidly didn't write down some of the ideas from it previously, even when I was posting in it.


----------



## KeRaSh (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the collection system!
I rarely buy multiple books from one author or stick to specific genres so, unlike most of the people here who organize their books by series, authors or genres, I had to come up with something else.

I asked myself what I wanted from a collection system. For me, collections should help me keep track of books that I currently open frequently and at the same time allow me to find them without having to go through a long list. This brought me to my most important colelction:

*Current* - Books I currently read

I have never read a book twice in my life, so books I have finished can be in a single collection filled with tons of other books, because I wont browse that list too often.

*Finished* - Books I've read completely

I often buy new books while I am still reading one or two other books but don't really feel like starting it right away. These books have their own collection and if their time comes, I'll know where to look:

*Unread* - Books I have yet to start reading

I have downloaded two free classics just for the heck of it but if I ever need them, they are waiting for me in:

*Classics* - Free old books like Sherlock Holmes or Alice in Wonderland

I currently don't have any files on my Kindle besides eBooks and mp3s. If I ever add some, they'd be in:

*Docs* - mostly .pdf files

Currently I have one book on my Kindle that I've read until 60% and then stopped because it got too religious for my taste. I read the first five reviews and they were praising the book. The description didn't mention anything about being so religious either, if I remember correctly. The sixth reviewer made the same mistake I made but I read his comment too late. I'm talking about Roomy by James L. Rubart. I have not Finished the book yet but it's not Current either, because I'm not going to finish it anyways... So...

*Others* - Stuff I don't know where to put.

Recap:

*Current* - Books I currently read
*Finished* - Books I've read completely
*Unread* - Books I have yet to start reading
*Classics* - Free old books like Sherlock Holmes or Alice in Wonderland
*Docs* - mostly .pdf files
*Others* - Stuff I don't know where to put.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still working on my collections and so far have 3.

Library R (which is my


Spoiler



smutty


romances

Star Trek

Humor.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I downloaded the 2.5 from that link someone posted for the DX awhile back and have been enjoying it.. but now I'm looking for 2.52 and want that!

My collection system is pretty, uh, well it works for me so far.

Currently The by collection list looks like:

*All Current Reading * (1) Just my current book, but could be books if I was reading more than one.

*To be read soon * (21) A place for books that I want to read next.. In the past they would sink down on the list as free books or bargains or samples pushed them down..

*Read on Kindle* (54) books that are on my DX and that I read on kindle

*Novels / Fiction * (211) read and unread, free or full price

*Non-Fiction * (95)

*Samples* (97)

*Memoirs & Biographies * (53)

*Free Books - Unevaluated * (79)

*Mystery* (2) (I know I have more than two but these I identifed as such)

*SciFi * (4) those so far identified as sci fi or fantasy

*Classics* (14) those defined by me as such

*Free Books - Good * (1) I'm sure this will grow as I read more

*Read as DTB * (7) those I've bought for Kindle even though I read them in the past

Then we see my three blogs NY Times Latest News, Kindle Nation Daily and Amazon Daily

Page two has my Welcome letter, My Clippings and Archived Items (796)

It is a work in progress. I love that you can rename the collections and you can put books in multiple collections too.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I started with 56 pages of books.  Because my favorite books are the cozy type mysteries, I had to give each series author, his or her own listing if they had more than two books on my Kindle list. Less than that number has the books going into the Cozy Mystery collection.  
I do like having a separate listing just for Samples.  They used to get lost easily.

This whole thing has gotten so complicated.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I just downloaded the update. I think I'll organize by author for my favorites that I have many books from, then genre for the others. I wish we could do sub-collections, but this is great start. I have been frustrated by series being out of order and the titles on some books being messed up. I thought I changed the metadata in Calibre, but it must have just been the general way it displays on the computer, not the actual metadata. I'll have to make that a project for this weekend.

Some of the collections I'm thinking of: 
Evanovich, Janet
Harris, Charlaine
Patterson, James
Picoult, Jodi
Fantasy
Realistic Fiction
Non-Fiction


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

So far the only Authors that have gotten their own collection are J.D. Robb and Nora Roberts (Yes, I know it's the same person, so she's lucky enough to actually get 2 categories) 

I've gone from 56 pages of books to 3 pages of collections. We'll see how that works out. I'll probably pare it down some since the collections don't seem to sort in any particular order when you have the Kindle sorted by author, they just all go to the end.


----------



## kitty1456 (May 27, 2010)

Im probably just going to make Author folders

eg.
Stephanie Meyer

Steig Larsson

and then maybe a general Fiction folder??

I havent had my Kindle a month yet so i dont have many books


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

I love all the ideas I'm getting here! Like some of the others, I've only had my kindle for a short time (2 months) so I don't have many books yet.

I do have a (probably dumb) question....how do I sort the categories?  They're showing up in the order I created - I much prefer alphabetically. 

Thanks!  Colleen


----------



## cmdixon (May 29, 2010)

cmdixon said:


> I love all the ideas I'm getting here! Like some of the others, I've only had my kindle for a short time (2 months) so I don't have many books yet.
> 
> I do have a (probably dumb) question....how do I sort the categories? They're showing up in the order I created - I much prefer alphabetically.
> 
> Thanks! Colleen


Never mind - just found the answer in the other thread (oddly enough, called sorting your categories  ). Sorry, I'm still learning.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have one no one else seems to have listed per se..
Bibles & dictionaries - has 4 bibles and 3 dictionaries in it. Oh and roget's thesaurus.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And I'm still too chicken to create the "crap my mother bought" category. But she lives across the country, so maybe I'm safe.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> And I'm still too chicken to create the "crap my mother bought" category. But she lives across the country, so maybe I'm safe.


That's a hoot, Heather. Go for it! (Easy for me to say, as my mother passed away a long time ago.)

I don't have the update yet, but am wondering if categories can be deleted or renamed once created? I like the ability to list books under multiple categories, and would love to have sub-categories, but I will be content to thoroughly appreciate ANY categories.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> That's a hoot, Heather. Go for it! (Easy for me to say, as my mother passed away a long time ago.)
> 
> I don't have the update yet, but am wondering if categories can be deleted or renamed once created? I like the ability to list books under multiple categories, and would love to have sub-categories, but I will be content to thoroughly appreciate ANY categories.


Yes they can be deleted and/or renamed once they're created. I spent so much time on the boards yesterday that I'm just now getting around to playing with them.

Unfortunately, I have 6 girls coming to spend the night tomorrow (In addition to my own BRATs   ) and need to attempt to get some housework done (WHY must I clean so they can destroy? ) So I won't have much time to play until Sunday


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> And I'm still too chicken to create the "crap my mother bought" category. But she lives across the country, so maybe I'm safe.


You could call it CMMB and nobody would be the wiser, even if they saw your categories....  I have such a devious nature!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather, if the BRATs (or some subset thereof) are having company. . . .seems like they should be doing the cleaning.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> You could call it CMMB and nobody would be the wiser, even if they saw your categories....  I have such a devious nature!


I'm the same way. I make up acronyms for lots of things, although I have to admit that there are times when my addled brain struggles to remember why I chose a particular one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Heather, if the BRATs (or some subset thereof) are having company. . . .seems like they should be doing the cleaning.


The BRAT in question is cleaning her room. IF she's lucky, she might have it done by the time her friends show up. That leaves the Kitchen, Family Room and bathrooms to me. Oldest BRAT bailed on me and is mowing the lawn (guess I can't really complain about that, out riding mower died and she's using the push mower) the younger BRATs have a job (cleaning the school room), but usually make more of a mess than they clean up.



CaroleC said:


> You could call it CMMB and nobody would be the wiser, even if they saw your categories....  I have such a devious nature!


I would, but I've discovered that Kindles on the same account can download collections from others on the account. Once it's downloaded, any books I've tagged to go into that category will show up in there. She'd certainly figure it out.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I have one no one else seems to have listed per se..
> Bibles & dictionaries - has 4 bibles and 3 dictionaries in it. Oh and roget's thesaurus.


I'm planning on just a catch-all Reference category to put those kinds of things in. I'm not really a Bible reader exactly, but did pick up one or two of the freebies because it's nice to have the reference. Same for cookbooks, I only have picked up one or two so don't really need a separate collection for those. Similar things like that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'm planning on just a catch-all Reference category to put those kinds of things in. I'm not really a Bible reader exactly, but did pick up one or two of the freebies because it's nice to have the reference. Same for cookbooks, I only have picked up one or two so don't really need a separate collection for those. Similar things like that.


Same here. My cookbooks, dictionary, & Bibles all going into Reference Category


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I would, but I've discovered that Kindles on the same account can download collections from others on the account. Once it's downloaded, any books I've tagged to go into that category will show up in there. She'd certainly figure it out.


Ah, but would she know what it stands for? (She'd probably nag you until you told her. ) You could use SMMB, say 'stuff' if she asks, but mean a different 's' word in reality.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I would, but I've discovered that Kindles on the same account can download collections from others on the account. Once it's downloaded, any books I've tagged to go into that category will show up in there. She'd certainly figure it out.


She's too smart! LOL Oh well. Maybe you could call it "Mom's books" or something innocuous like that?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CaroleC said:


> She's too smart! LOL Oh well. Maybe you could call it "Mom's books" or something innocuous like that?


Where's the fun in that? 

Actually, I probably will create it anyway, just to pick on her. She goes on buying sprees and I think even SHE doesn't know what's she's bought.



Steph H said:


> Ah, but would she know what it stands for? (*She'd probably nag you until you told her.* ) You could use SMMB, say 'stuff' if she asks, but mean a different 's' word in reality.


Oh she would!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Ah, but would she know what it stands for? (She'd probably nag you until you told her. ) You could use SMMB, say 'stuff' if she asks, but mean a different 's' word in reality.


Somehow, I have a feeling Heather's mother would figure out pretty quickly what it stands for. (My guess, Heather, is that you and your mom are a lot alike in your thought processes. Am I right?)

I'm fairly certain that, were one of my daughters to create such a category, I'd figure it out. Of course, we are what we call "telepathetic," a word that we coined years ago because of the dubious gift that my late sister, my daughters, and I have that allows us to say the same, odd-ball (ok, pathetic at times) things simultaneously.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Somehow, I have a feeling Heather's mother would figure out pretty quickly what it stands for. (My guess, Heather, is that *you and your mom are a lot alike *in your thought processes. Am I right?)


I think I need to talk to Harvey. He needs to make any mention_ that I might possibly by like my mother in any way_ is a bannable offense! Even my husband knows that's grounds for divorce. LOL! (I'm just kidding...sort of  )

We may possibly by sheer coincidence exhibit similar personality traits, but I don't think we have the same thought process. She's not one for puzzles, riddles and games


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather, you could call it Miscellaneous. . . .but really, you need to work out an acronym that can mean, to you, what you want it to. . . but that you can explain another way. . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Heather, you could call it Miscellaneous. . . .but really, you need to work out an acronym that can mean, to you, what you want it to. . . but that you can explain another way. . . .


MC = Mom's Crap = Mom's Collection


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Heather, you could call it Miscellaneous. . . .but really, you need to work out an acronym that can mean, to you, what you want it to. . . but that you can explain another way. . . .


How about MC which could mean either Mom's Collection or Mom's Cr**. If you and your mom are sharing collections as well as books, then she could think of MC as standing for My Collection. 

Andra: I typed the above at the same time. 
Anna


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Annalog said:


> How about MC which could mean either Mom's Collection or Mom's Cr**. If you and your mom are sharing collections as well as books, then she could think of MC as standing for My Collection.
> 
> Andra: I typed the above at the same time.
> Anna


(laughing hysterically... people are coming over to see if I'm OK...)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I need to talk to Harvey. He needs to make any mention_ that I might possibly by like my mother in any way_ is a bannable offense! Even my husband knows that's grounds for divorce. LOL! (I'm just kidding...sort of  )
> 
> We may possibly by sheer coincidence exhibit similar personality traits, but I don't think we have the same thought process. She's not one for puzzles, riddles and games


Oops...Don't ban me!  That will teach me to make suppositions. LOL. Just for that, I promise I'll make a donation to your walk!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Oops...Don't ban me!  That will teach me to make suppositions. LOL. Just for that, I promise I'll make a donation to your walk!


So, Mom... What do you want me to name my "crap my mom bought" category?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MeganW said:


> So, Mom... What do you want me to name my "crap my mom bought" category?


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> So, Mom... What do you want me to name my "crap my mom bought" category?


I think that "Crap My Wonderful, Quirky Mom Bought" might be a bit better.  Hmmmmmm....What should I call YOURS? (Never mind about that. Most of what you've bought, with the exception of the "Brides for Dummies" or whatever it was called, are of interest to me.)


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I think that "Crap My Wonderful, Quirky Mom Bought" might be a bit better.  Hmmmmmm....What should I call YOURS? (Never mind about that. Most of what you've bought, with the exception of the "Brides for Dummies" or whatever it was called, are of interest to me.)


Hmmm... That's a long collection name. What if I abbreviate it to CMWQMB? And yeah, everything I buy, you'll read.  Except "Wedding Planning for Dummies." I'm keeping that one around for Kelli.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> Hmmm... That's a long collection name. What if I abbreviate it to CMWQMB? And yeah, everything I buy, you'll read.  Except "Wedding Planning for Dummies." I'm keeping that one around for Kelli.


Why don't you just name the collection "Mom's Crap?" It's so much more self-explanatory. Yep, no more weddings for me. (Now, Kelli's.....that's another story altogether. Definitely save the book for her.)


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Why don't you just name the collection "Mom's Crap?" It's so much more self-explanatory. Yep, no more weddings for me. (Now, Kelli's.....that's another story altogether. Definitely save the book for her.)


Sounds good! I'll just call it "Mom's Crap." 

** end thread hijack **


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And she can have one called "Megan's Junk". . . . . .

I expect I'll have one just called "Everything else". . .'cause there's always stuff you can't exactly categorize. . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And she can have one called "Megan's Junk". . . . . .
> 
> I expect I'll have one just called "Everything else". . .'cause there's always stuff you can't exactly categorize. . . .


That will work, Ann.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I would definitely have a reference collection for Bibles, Quran, I think a Book of Mormon, some books on Buddhism, dictionaries, cookbooks and so on but right now those are only on my K2 or even the K1.

I might have a couple in non fiction tht would also go in reference..

Still no 2.52 download.. I'll hope someone will capture the d/l from 2.5 to 2.52 or that Amazon puts it up..  I always end up manually updating, it seems.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I think you're looking for screen caps, but since we are in the same boat(lots of series) I figured I would show you how I'm planning on doing mine.
> 
> Black Dagger Brotherhood
> Sookie Stackhouse
> ...


I think I'm going with this method as well. Plus my Patterns.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm having difficulty getting all my Sookie Stackhouse books in the right order when sorted by "Most Recent First." I can sort by title just fine. I got my _Vampire Diaries_ books all set, but for some reason the Sookie books really don't want to follow directions. 

I have changed the date to have the oldest book with the most recent date, the publication date with the most recent date for the oldest book, and made the titles so we have Sookie #01, Sookie #02...and Sookie SS for _A Touch of Dead_. The data is changed and the names and dates show up correctly on my Kindle, but they still won't go in order. I don't know what else to try.  Any ideas? I don't mind doing order by title, but it'd be nice to do either option.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Belita, I've had that happen before. Make sure the author is EXACTLY the same for each book.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Belita, I've had that happen before. Make sure the author is EXACTLY the same for each book.


I did and it still didn't fix the problem. I actually just noticed my Lily Bard books are having the same problem and my Harper Connelly books are in both my Charlaine Harris collection and in the main menu. Weird!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sometimes you think everything is exactly the same, but then you really really look and there might be an extra space, a comma - just something which throws it out of whack.


----------



## Annag (May 30, 2010)

I have mine set up in author folders so loving it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Apologies if this has been mentioned somewhere specifically and I missed/overlooked it -- is it verified that characters can be used in collection titles?

For instance, in the aforementioned "Mom's Crap" -- the apostrophe will work? What about a slash, as in "Mystery/Suspense"?

I'm guessing they will, since characters at the beginning work for sorting purposes, but just curious to know if they work later in the title, without messing up the sorting further....if only I had the update to try it myself!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned somewhere specifically and I missed/overlooked it -- is it verified that characters can be used in collection titles?
> 
> For instance, in the aforementioned "Mom's Crap" -- the apostrophe will work? What about a slash, as in "Mystery/Suspense"?
> 
> I'm guessing they will, since characters at the beginning work for sorting purposes, but just curious to know if they work later in the title, without messing up the sorting further....if only I had the update to try it myself!


Yup. They work.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Coolio! Thanks as always for all your help to me (and everyone else!), Heather!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Heather.. I see an idea I like.. books read in year 2010 or 2009, etc.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Sometimes you think everything is exactly the same, but then you really really look and there might be an extra space, a comma - just something which throws it out of whack.


I edited them all individually and then highlighted the entire series to edit the metadata that way, too.  I guess I'll just sort by title.

I signed up for Goodreads about a month ago and added a shelf for 2010. I like the idea of being able to see how many books I've read. One week from today I'll be done with work for the summer and will hopefully get lots of reading done!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Belita, I just went back and read your original post. Shame on me for not catching this earlier

You're trying to sort by Most Recent First? That doesn't really work for what we're doing here. That sorts it by the last time it was opened or added to the Kindle. Try sorting by AUTHOR instead. If you've gotten the Published dated correct and the author is identical they *should* sort in order. 

A tip to get there quickly from your 1st page, just tap on the "S" and then click your 5-way, that will take you to all your S's.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Heather.. I see an idea I like.. books read in year 2010 or 2009, etc.


I just started that this year on Goodreads and it has come in SO handy.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure yet, but I plan to have books in multiple categories!


- To be read 
- Freebies and Samples 

- Crap
- Favorites / to re-read 

- Series

- Kids/ YA
- Adult only

- Classics

Nonfiction 
- How to books
- History
- Other 


Fiction
- Science Fiction/ Fantasy/ Paranormal
- End of the world
- Historical Fiction
- Mystery/Suspense/ thriller
- Horror
- Comedy


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Belita, I just went back and read your original post. Shame on me for not catching this earlier
> 
> You're trying to sort by Most Recent First? That doesn't really work for what we're doing here. That sorts it by the last time it was opened or added to the Kindle. Try sorting by AUTHOR instead. If you've gotten the Published dated correct and the author is identical they *should* sort in order.
> 
> A tip to get there quickly from your 1st page, just tap on the "S" and then click your 5-way, that will take you to all your S's.


Oh! When you were talking about the published date, I thought that's what you meant. It also automatically sorts by most recent first, so it didn't click that you may have changed it, and I didn't look at the type of sort in your pictures. I noticed that as soon as I opened a book it did go back to the top. From the way I named my series, I can do them in title order. I just tried sorting them by author and I have the same years for all of my Charlaine Harris series, so they got mixed up. I saw your post in one of these 2.5 threads and will do different years to fix that. Thanks!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Question - If I put 1 of the series books that I am currently reading in "Currently Reading Collection", when I am done reading that book, how do I get that book to show up in the "Series Books Collection"?


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Toby said:


> Question - If I put 1 of the series books that I am currently reading in "Currently Reading Collection", when I am done reading that book, how do I get that book to show up in the "Series Books Collection"?


At any time, you can go into the "Currently Reading" collection, move the cursor onto the book, click the 5-way to the right, and then choose "Add to Collection..." and then select or de-select any collections you wish.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

My collections thus far:

-Historical
-Biographical
-General Fiction
-Adventure
-Novella
-Politics & Philosophy
-Classical & Medieval
-Gothic Fiction
-Bildungsromans
-Horror, Thriller, Crime, Mystery & Detective
-Fantasy
-Science Fiction
-Non-Fiction

I think I've covered most things there, except for poetry, I put Paradise Lost and The Divine Comedy into Classical & Medieval.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bildungsromans?


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Bildungsromans?


From wiki:
The bildungsroman is a genre of the novel which focuses on the psychological and moral growth of the protagonist from youth to adulthood.

Examples:
Tom Sawyer
Huckleberry Finn
Siddhartha
Great Expectations 
Bleak House
Oliver Twist
David Copperfield
Jane Eyre
The Catcher in the Rye


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TheSeagull said:


> From wiki:
> The bildungsroman is a genre of the novel which focuses on the psychological and moral growth of the protagonist from youth to adulthood.
> 
> Examples:
> ...


Learn something new everyday. Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Toby said:


> Question - If I put 1 of the series books that I am currently reading in "Currently Reading Collection", when I am done reading that book, how do I get that book to show up in the "Series Books Collection"?


Since some books fall under more than one category you might want it in several collections at the same time and the Kindle allows you to do this - so there's no reason why you can't have it in both collections from the start. Then when you've finished reading it, just delete it from your 'currently reading' one.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help!!   Now, I can't wait to get my update or download the update manually.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Is 50 collections too many   

1/2 of them are pushed to the end and are the different series I read


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is 50 collections too many
> 
> 1/2 of them are pushed to the end and are the different series I read


Wow I don't think I have enough Kindle books to warrant 50 collections! But that's the beauty of being able to choose your own collections instead of being saddled with defaults - everyone can organise them to suit themselves. If 50 collections is want you want / need - enjoy!


----------



## tsger (Feb 23, 2010)

Batgirl said:


> I haven't fully planned out what I'm going to do with my collections yet. I know that the very first thing I'm going to do is create a samples folder and move all of my samples to that. I'm sure that alone will get rid of several pages (I'm at 57 pages currently). I may create a Samples to Buy folder, too. Right now, I just delete them and add them to a list on my iPhone. I don't know that I need a Read folder, as I usually just send the finished books to the archives. It might be good for books I picked up elsewhere, though they're already backed up on my computer. I'll probably create folders for long series or really prolific writers (Stephen King). A freebies folder is probably a good idea, too. To begin with, though, I'll just be happy giving all of those samples their own home.


You won't actually reduce the number of pages. The books will still be listed individually on the home screen.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

tsger said:


> You won't actually reduce the number of pages. The books will still be listed individually on the home screen.


Actually it does reduce the number of pages when you sort by Collections (I go from 17 pages to 9). If you sort by Title or Author or Most Recent First, then you go back to having everything listed.


----------



## tsger (Feb 23, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Actually it does reduce the number of pages when you sort by Collections (I go from 17 pages to 9). If you sort by Title or Author or Most Recent First, then you go back to having everything listed.


Ah, I see. I sort by title so that I can use luvmy4brats' tip of using the special symbols to force the collections to stay in the same order. That's why I didn't see a reduction in the number of pages, as you pointed out.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is 50 collections too many
> 
> 1/2 of them are pushed to the end and are the different series I read


if 50's what makes you happy, then no, it's not too much.


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Actually it does reduce the number of pages when you sort by Collections (I go from 17 pages to 9). If you sort by Title or Author or Most Recent First, then you go back to having everything listed.


I don't have it yet so haven't been able to play... so if you sort by collections you only see the collections, not the books listed after the collections? When you sort by collections, then open a collection, how is it sorted? Do you then need to change it to sort by author? Are you finding yourself changing the sort method frequently?

Just curious....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> I don't have it yet so haven't been able to play... so if you sort by collections you only see the collections, not the books listed after the collections? When you sort by collections, then open a collection, how is it sorted? Do you then need to change it to sort by author? Are you finding yourself changing the sort method frequently?
> 
> Just curious....


If you sort your home page by collections, it shows your collections first, then any books not in collections after them.

Within collections, you have the standard author/title/most recent sort options.


----------



## tsger (Feb 23, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Actually it does reduce the number of pages when you sort by Collections (I go from 17 pages to 9). If you sort by Title or Author or Most Recent First, then you go back to having everything listed.


Thanks again for pointing this out, because now I see one cool thing about viewing by Collections is that the books that do get listed haven't yet been put into a collection. This is really helpful for me, since then I can quickly see what I have missed, and decide whether to create a new collection for the remaining items or add them to existing collections.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, that is interesting and useful to know, indeed.  With my hundreds (and hundreds and hundreds ) of books, that is very helpful to know that there's an easy way to see if I missed putting any in a collection.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> I don't have it yet so haven't been able to play... so if you sort by collections you only see the collections, not the books listed after the collections? When you sort by collections, then open a collection, how is it sorted? Do you then need to change it to sort by author? Are you finding yourself changing the sort method frequently?
> 
> Just curious....


Scarlet answered your first questions - as far as changing the sort method, I haven't needed to yet. The book I'm currently reading is in one of my author collections so I haven't had an issue finding that yet - but it dawns on me that that's the value of having a "Now Reading" collection - I'll probably keep it sorted by collections for the most part. (Previously I almost always kept it sorted by Most Recent First unless I was searching for something.)

So far I have 8 collections - 5 are authors, one is a series, plus Classics and Samples. I haven't even started on my archives yet - don't want to overload the indexing function. Think I'll also add an "It Was Free/Cheap" collection, for all those Amazon freebies. And no doubt other collections will come to me as I go along. Wish we could have collections in the Archives too.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

All of my books have been sorted into 1 page of collections. I went from 15 pages of books, to 1 page of collections. the only thing on my homepage now other than collections is the Amazon Daily blog.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I finally got most of my collections worked out and thought I'd post some screenshots. These are sorted by Title, so you can see how the different symbols sort:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

57 pages?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm such a slacker.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My collections aren't 57 pages, only 5 (and more than 1/2 of that is different series). I have 52 pages worth of books & samples.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is 50 collections too many


Wow, you have more collections than I have books!   I am working on changing that, though. Downloaded another three in the past 24 hours (2 freebies and one $9.99 bestseller). Now I think I will need a fourth collection, "Currently Reading".

*~~~ I Love My Kindle!! ~~~* (newbie enthusiasm)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> My collections aren't 57 pages, only 5 (and more than 1/2 of that is different series). I have 52 pages worth of books & samples.


Yeah, I know....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't read through the entire thread (long!), but I updated my KDX tonight and created the following collections.  I have a problem though.  After I created my last collection, Periodicals, I wasn't finding many of them and I put one in there.  Now I don't know how to add more.  When I open Periodicals, it shows the one I have but doesn't give me the option to add more.  There must be a way.  Would someone tell me how to do this?

My collections are, for now:

Reading Now
Sampes
Periodicals
TBR - Not Read Yet
Word Processing/Word/Excel/PowerPoint
Advice/How To/Cookbooks/Health/Nutrition/Exercise
Fiction
Biography/Memoir
History/Politics/Economy
Bible/Devotional/Religion

My collection titles fit on the first page an then my uncategorized items follow, making it a total of 3 pages.  I had 27 pages.  When I sort by Most Recent First, I have 26 pages.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I haven't read through the entire thread (long!), but I updated my KDX tonight and created the following collections. I have a problem though. After I created my last collection, Periodicals, I wasn't finding many of them and I put one in there. Now I don't know how to add more.  When I open Periodicals, it shows the one I have but doesn't give me the option to add more. There must be a way. Would someone tell me how to do this?


My understanding was that newspapers and periodicals couldn't be put into a collection. Possibly you can put the current issue in and the rest are archived as they always used to be.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most of my magazines and newspapers are not from Amazon.  I put one magazine in that collection, but I was having trouble finding the others (among 26 pages), so I clicked "done", and when I opened up "Periodicals" I couldn't find a way to add more.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Most of my magazines and newspapers are not from Amazon. I put one magazine in that collection, but I was having trouble finding the others (among 26 pages), so I clicked "done", and when I opened up "Periodicals" I couldn't find a way to add more.


I'm not sure if you mean you don't know how to do it or it's not working, so I'll assume the former. If you put the cursor on the collection you want to add to, then push the 5-way to the right, you will get the option to add to the collection. Click on that option and it will list all your books (and presumably non-Amazon periodicals) for you to click on and add or remove as you wish. If that's not what's happening, I'm not sure what the problem is.

Alternatively you can go to each book/periodical in turn and push right and then choose the same option which will list all your collections for you to add or remove that particular book.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Linjeakel, your information helped me to clean up and sort the stray books and PDF files that I had not put into collections before.  For some reason, when I try to add a magazine to the periodicals collection, the "add to collection" is grayed out, and when I go first to the collection, the magazines don't appear on the list.  However, I did put an issue of Psychology Today into it right after I created the periodicals collection.

So, now I have my folders on the first page, followed by the magazines I have.  I'd rather have them in a collection of magazines, but I guess it's not to be.  The magazines I have that are not from Amazon are from Calibre.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Linjeakel, your information helped me to clean up and sort the stray books and PDF files that I had not put into collections before. For some reason, when I try to add a magazine to the periodicals collection, the "add to collection" is grayed out, and when I go first to the collection, the magazines don't appear on the list. However, I did put an issue of Psychology Today into it right after I created the periodicals collection.
> 
> So, now I have my folders on the first page, followed by the magazines I have. I'd rather have them in a collection of magazines, but I guess it's not to be. The magazines I have that are not from Amazon are from Calibre.


I'm glad you've been able to sort most of it out. As to the periodicals problem - it's very strange that it should be greyed out. This is a long shot, but if your collection is actually called 'periodicals' it might be the reason it's not working. As an experiment you could try to see if you can put the magazines or newspapers into another collection. If that works, try renaming or even deleting the periodicals collection and setting one up with a slightly different name. Worth a shot!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I realized as I was drifting off to sleep last night that it's my samples that need organizing.  I'm going to have to rethink just having a category marked "samples".


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I hear ya there -- I have several hundred samples alone!!   I wasn't really planning on organizing them out into categories, but I may...especially since with the characters before the category name, they can be sorted down at the end of the category list, out of the way of the categories I really read from.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Once you've established categories in 2.5, are they automatically alphabetized?  I like the set up on my iPod Touch.  My books are easily located there.  It's a bit annoying to have to scroll through the pages looking for a particular book.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Once you've established categories in 2.5, are they automatically alphabetized? I like the set up on my iPod Touch. My books are easily located there. It's a bit annoying to have to scroll through the pages looking for a particular book.


On the home screen pages, if you use the sort by collections option, then the collections will appear at the top of the list in most recently used order and only books not in a collection will appear below them. If you sort your home screen by title all your books and collections will be listed alphabetically and mixed all together. To get around this, you need to name your collections with a symbol as the first character, which will force it to the top alphabetically.e.g *fiction or <fiction> or {fiction} etc. You can further force the sort order by using more than one symbol or different symbols and experimenting which order the Kindle puts symbols in on an alphabetical sort. When you do this, and sort by title, all the collections will be at the top of the list and all your books below them and you can just ignore the pages that come after your collections part of the list.


----------



## eilenej1 (Jun 10, 2010)

I *just* updated to 2.5.2 manually and here's what I have so far (I only have 21 books):
- Misc (contains the dictionary, user guide & such)
- Fantasy (my main reading joy)
- Fantasy Feist (my biggest collection since I was reading his books when I got my Kindle)
- Parenting
- Psychology (got an ADHD / Asperger's kid so lots will go here)
- Self Help for Kids

Will probably add an Unread folder and one for my kids. So far, only my 9 yr old has read books using Kindle for PC and his are the self-help books. He wants the latest Harry Potter, so I might buy that on Kindle for him.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sadly, Harry Potter isn't available for the Kindle (or any ebook....legally anyway)


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't decided about all of it yet, but I will have the following categories:

Cisco Books
VMWare Books
Exchange 2010
Windows 2008
General Microsoft Books
(I am a trainer, so I have a LOT of PDFs from Microsoft.)
Poker Books
Classics
Non-Fiction
Fiction

That will probably get me going.  I am not sure if I'll need to breakup my fiction category, as I tend not to leave unread books on the Kindle.  So I think I'll be OK.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

So far I've started with

Samples
[Series title]

I never kept all that many books on my Kindle, I tend to delete them off of it (keeping them archived on the computer) when I've read them. I think now I'll put a bunch of them back on now that I can stick 'em in a collection.

So I think it's going to go something like this:
Samples
[Series X]
Comfort Reads
Freebies
Finished

And leave the TBR books out of any collection.

Luv.. I LOVE "Books That Make Me Look Smart"

Also, I really hope Amazon puts in a way to make and populate collections either on their site or on the computer. Anyone tried organizing via the Kindle app on your computers?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

akjak said:


> Also, I really hope Amazon puts in a way to make and populate collections either on their site or on the computer. Anyone tried organizing via the Kindle app on your computers?


So far as I can tell, Kindle for PC doesn't yet have the collections feature, so you can't set them up on there.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just finished my collections:
Nonfiction samples (6)
Romancey samples (6)
Southern Lit. samples (4)
Historical Samples (
Contempory fiction samples (7)
Chick Lit samples (5)
Mystery Samples (11)
Books owned-not read yet (33)

I haven't yet investigated if I can put my archived books (117) into collections? If I can, that opens a whole new can of worms!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

egh34 said:


> I haven't yet investigated if I can put my archived books (117) into collections? If I can, that opens a whole new can of worms!


Not within archives, but if you put them on your Kindle and attach them to a collection, you can put them back into archives and when you put it back on your Kindle, it will go back into that collection.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Trying to keep from over-categorizing.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Just did a manual update and here are mine:

Reading Now
Non-Fiction (travel writing, inspiration, etc)
Classics
Sailing
How To (cooking, etc)
Fiction
Favorites (ones I want to keep handy)
Knitting
Read - To Review (I keep track of books read by reviewing them)
Samples


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe this has already been asked - but I couldn't find it.  I thought it would be interesting to have one post in which people just listed what Collections they made for their kindles - whether by a screen shot or just typing out the titles....  This would definitely help me think about how I want my books organized and hopefully help others as well  .

Thanks to anyone willing to share!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the biggest thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24329.0.html


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

And this one has some tips and tricks for using characters to help sort them, as well as some screen shots:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26339.0.html

(and PS - this thread might get merged into one of the above threads... )


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

I'm doing the simplest collections possible. I want my list to be short & sweet.

Unread
Fiction
Non-fiction
Science Fiction (needs its own collection bcs that's most of what I read)
Reference
Work

And that's it! Someone here posted the trick of putting your Unread in both that collection and it's ultimate collection (ex Fiction or Work) and then just deleting it from Unread when you're finished reading, works great!

I'm considering using the asterisk trick to sort alphabetically, but I kind of like having Unread always at the top, so I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Right now I only have four collections

Brandon (these are my husbands books that i would never read but are on there for when i am nice and let him use my kindle.)
Twilight (cause I'm a nerd like that.)

read (these are one I've read but will probably keep on the kindle cause i really like them)

To-read (stuff that is unread.)


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Stormy said:


> Right now I only have four collections
> 
> Brandon (these are my husbands books that i would never read but are on there for when i am nice and let him use my kindle.)
> Twilight (cause I'm a nerd like that.)
> ...


I might also do a reading now but I haven't decided if it would be worth it since I usually only have one book I am reading.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my reading now folder I placed
1 main one reading
2. the one I "set aside" for a bit but mean to get back to
3. the one or two next in series
4. the read aloud that I have going (my 12 yo still wants read to)

a nice tidy list. I have also learned to use "back" insted of home to leave it in the open collection 
sylvia


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

So my Kindle OCD has me trying really really really hard to limit my collections to 10, so that it is one nice page. Here is what I currently have,

Currently Reading
TBR & Samples
Contemporary & Historical Romance 
Romantic Suspense
Mysteries & Thrillers & Horror
Paranormal Porn
Book Club
Biographies & Memoirs
Miscellaneous Fiction
Miscellaneous non-fiction

not sure this is my final list but I am going to try to live with this. I have 700+ books so.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

modkindle said:


> So my Kindle OCD has me trying really really really hard to limit my collections to 10, so that it is one nice page. Here is what I currently have,
> 
> Currently Reading
> TBR & Samples
> ...


I think "Paranormal Porn" is the best collection title I've ever heard.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a little off topic (apologizing ahead of time), but some of you did screen shots of your Kindle pages.  How in the world do you do that?  I'd like to have screen shots so I can see all the books I have and try and figure out how to categorize them.  Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.  I'm technologically challenged and sitting here staring at my computer screen is in no way helping me get this done...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

austenfiend said:


> This is a little off topic (apologizing ahead of time), but some of you did screen shots of your Kindle pages. How in the world do you do that? I'd like to have screen shots so I can see all the books I have and try and figure out how to categorize them. Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated. I'm technologically challenged and sitting here staring at my computer screen is in no way helping me get this done...


If you press Alt-Shift-G it places a pic of the current screen in the root folder of your Kindle. Connect to your PC/Mac and just copy the picture over.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hold the two bottom left keys down (Mine are covered up so I don't remember which ones they are) and press the G key at the same time.

Then hook your Kindle up to your computer, go into documents and look for the screenshot files.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, can you tell us what's in the Paranormal Porn collection?


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you so much luvmy4brats and Linjeakel!!  It worked, yay!  I'm off to get organized....


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

akjak said:


> Yeah, can you tell us what's in the Paranormal Porn collection?


ah it is a little tongue in cheek.

Ward, Adrian, Briggs, Hamilton, Armstrong, Harris, Harrison, Arthur, Feehan, Singh, Leigh, Langley, Frank. I am trying to decide if I will put Carriger in there. I haven't read it yet so not sure.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

modkindle said:


> ah it is a little tongue in cheek.
> 
> Ward, Adrian, Briggs, Hamilton, Armstrong, Harris, Harrison, Arthur, Feehan, Singh, Leigh, Langley, Frank. I am trying to decide if I will put Carriger in there. I haven't read it yet so not sure.


LOL! Many of those are in my {A Walk on the Wild Side} collection.. I think I like Paranormal Porn better.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> If you press Alt-Shift-G it places a pic of the current screen in the root folder of your Kindle. Connect to your PC/Mac and just copy the picture over.


Small nit-pick: I believe they end up in the "documents" folder.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

I only have 4 Folders so far:
My books (ones I wrote)
Samples (I tend to overdo these and not read them for days)
Finished
ToBeRead


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> This is a little off topic (apologizing ahead of time), but some of you did screen shots of your Kindle pages. How in the world do you do that? I'd like to have screen shots so I can see all the books I have and try and figure out how to categorize them. Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated. I'm technologically challenged and sitting here staring at my computer screen is in no way helping me get this done...


You can also go to kindle.amazon.com and see all of your books - and more per page than on your Kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Small nit-pick: I believe they end up in the "documents" folder.


Do they? You're probably correct and I'm waaaay too tired to experiment and find out. Thanks for the save, NogDog!


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorted for now and gone with:

Biography
Classics
Sci Fi
Fantasy
Funny Cheer Me Up!
Crime
Horror
Modern Fiction
Action/Adventure
Reference
Samples and Misc
Reference

Of course some books appear in two collections and i'm sure that I will end up with catagories for my favorite authors who I have a lot of books for Terry Pratchett, Lawrence Block etc.  I think Pratchett alone counts for 30-40% of my fantasy catagory.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I've just read this whole thread and it's been really useful!  I never got the update so I downloaded it myself yesterday and just started playing with it.

A few things I seem to do differently;  I don't like having a big grab-bag of samples so I'm sticking each into the collection that applies e.g. historical romance.  Then if I'm in the mood to read a new book in that category, I will see the samples available to try.

Also, I tend to delete books from my Kindle once I've read them.  There have probably been threads about the pros/cons of doing this (can you point me to them?)  I guess I tend to think of my Kindle as my giant TBR stack.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you know you can have a grab bag and also have them in the appropriate genre collection. . .I do think that's a cool thing about the way they've set this up. . . .you can just reach in and get a surprise. . . .or you can know what you're looking for and go directly to it. . . . .

I also delete as I've read, and then go to "Your Collection" under "Your Account" and note the date, my quick rating and any info I think is pertinent.  Then if I ever get a new Kindle I'll know I don't need to reload that title. . . . .


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I got Barbara (my Kindle) updated to 2.5.2 earlier this week and I've been cataloging my books like crazy using WorldCat (this is the tool your friendly local Librarian uses to catalog books).

I have learned a few things:

-> I had nearly 500 books in Barbara because I managed to put multiple copies of the same books in Barbara (it's called doing backups a little too well  )

-> You _can_ go overboard when cataloging books. 

And now, for my collections:


Alternative History
Axis of Time
Children's Stories
Christian Fiction
Cooking and Recipes
Ham Radio
Health and Fitness
Honor Harrington
Kindle Reference
The Lost Fleet
Military Science Fiction
Reference
Romance
Science Fiction Classics


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had the update for over a month now, and find I am continuing to tweak the collection names.  The major change was Linjaekels suggestion of using the symbols to force the collection order, but then sort by Title and not collection.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I have had the update for over a month now, and find I am continuing to tweak the collection names. The major change was Linjaekels suggestion of using the symbols to force the collection order, but then sort by Title and not collection.


I'm continuing to tweak mine too - I think it'll be an ongoing process for a while - it's only by using the kindle that you find out what works for you and what doesn't. At least now I'm spending more time reading and less time tweaking!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

The number of books that I am organizing isn't anywhere near as large as the number that most of you have, at least not yet. My collections are REALLY different from what I had planned (back in the third post of this thread). I only have three collections, because they all fit on my first page plus the four books I am currently reading fit there too. I love being able to go straight to any one of the books I am reading with one click of the 5-way, so it is worth it to me to have fewer collections so that I can do that. At least for now. 








(If the above looks odd, it's because I read in landscape mode.)


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

After going by broad genre for a while I added a to be read collection and just realised how many books I actually have yet to read and really don't need to download anymore!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I didn't see if anyone listed the sort order of the symbols when used in Collection names. I believe the order is:
<space> (Sorts before other characters but Kindle removes leading spaces from the Collection name.)
-_;:!?/.`^~'"()[]{}@$*\&#%+<=>|
letters in alphabetical sort order. Upper/lower case does not seem to matter for the sort but the Kindle will let you create two collections with the same name if the characters are in a different case, i.e. READ and Read, but will not let there be two collections with exactly the same name.

This does not match the ASCII sort order.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I didn't see if anyone listed the sort order of the symbols when used in Collection names. I believe the order is:
> <space> (Sorts before other characters but Kindle removes leading spaces from the Collection name.)
> -_;:!?/.`^~'"()[]{}@$*\&#%+<=>|
> letters in alphabetical sort order. Upper/lower case does not seem to matter for the sort but the Kindle will let you create two collections with the same name if the characters are in a different case, i.e. READ and Read, but will not let there be two collections with exactly the same name.
> ...


Thank you for figuring that out. I had plans to do it, but life got in the way I don't think I'm going to do any more "levels" but it will come in handy which ones work


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I didn't see if anyone listed the sort order of the symbols when used in Collection names. I believe the order is:
> <space> (Sorts before other characters but Kindle removes leading spaces from the Collection name.)
> -_;:!?/.`^~'"()[]{}@$*\&#%+<=>|
> letters in alphabetical sort order. Upper/lower case does not seem to matter for the sort but the Kindle will let you create two collections with the same name if the characters are in a different case, i.e. READ and Read, but will not let there be two collections with exactly the same name.


Thankyou for working that out!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thank you for figuring that out. I had plans to do it, but life got in the way I don't think I'm going to do any more "levels" but it will come in handy which ones work





Pushka said:


> Thankyou for working that out!


You are very welcome. I downloaded and installed 2.5.2 one day on vacation after reading my e-mail. I did not have any time for reading but did have time to create a few collections before falling asleep each evening. I had the list of planned collections from an earlier post and just created each one with a different symbol followed by a space character followed by the regular part of the collection name. That gave me the sort order. I then decided which symbols I wanted to use (one for each category of collection names) and renamed each collection to use the correct symbol. Nearly all of my collections are still empty as I still have not put most of my books on my replacement Kindle. I also wanted to verify that DH was happy with the collection set and order before putting too much effort into organizing my books since we are planning on sharing most of the collections. I will probably be updating DH's DX this weekend.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> Well I finally got 2.5.3 tonight. I think it has been so hot here the signal only travels at night and I got it after most everyone else.
> 
> I am posting on this thread so luvmy4brats will see and know I am now as cool and modern as she is!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the "Cool Kids" Club!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I left my Kindle wireless on for so long waiting for the 2.5.2 update, and then I ended up downloading it manually since I am into the instant gratification thing. I don't think I am up for leaving it on again to try for the 2.5.3  Anyone know what is different between the 2.5.2 and 2.5.3?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

egh34 said:


> I left my Kindle wireless on for so long waiting for the 2.5.2 update, and then I ended up downloading it manually since I am into the instant gratification thing. I don't think I am up for leaving it on again to try for the 2.5.3 Anyone know what is different between the 2.5.2 and 2.5.3?


There are no obvious differences - no new user features or anything like that. Probably just bug fixes etc.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

mrscottishman said:


> I just turned my wireless on several times and sync'ed. Last night when I did the update you kindle option was not grayed out and I updated to 2.5.3. Why it took that time and not the other times I tried I don't know.
> 
> Why didn't they just put it up with 2.5.2 on Amazon?
> 
> Scott


Beats me. After having my wireless on almost constantly from April 28th to June 8th, I happily upgraded to 2.5.2 manually using luvmy4brats' bin file.

Then I waited with my wireless on for over a week for 2.5.3. No luck. As soon as it became possible to do so I upgraded to 2.5.3 manually as well.

I am so happy to be one of the "cool kids" now, too. It's wonderful to have better battery life again now that my wireless is off.


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I finally got most of my collections worked out and thought I'd post some screenshots. These are sorted by Title, so you can see how the different symbols sort:


Love your screenshots! Can you explain some of the creative titles(I LOVE them!)? Which one is for children/YA? Is that Once upon a time?  How about Samples and Classics?

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't take credit for them all, (I tend to "borrow") Here you go:

Once Upon a Time ~ YA/Children's
Books That Make Me Look Smart ~ Classics
Small Servings ~ Samples
Nightstand ~ Currently Reading (books I hope to read in the next few months)
On the Docket ~ Up Next
Tales From the USB ~ Personal Documents
What Was I Thinking? ~ Started, Did not Finish
A Walk on the Wild Side ~ Paranormal  Romance/Urban Fantasy
Critics Choice Awards ~ Favorites
Couldn't Pass it Up ~ Cheap/Freebies
Look it Up, Why Don't you! ~ Reference
Maybe Someday ~ All unread books 
Let's Learn About the past (which I'm looking for a new name) ~ Historical Fiction
Magic & Mayhem ~ Fantasy
Tell Me About Your Life ~ Autobiographies & Memoirs 
Future Bestsellers ~ Indie books (I have more, I just haven't finished doing my collections.. got sidetracked
Utter Crap ~ pretty self explanatory, but my personal favorite! Many of the books my mom buys will be going in here


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I can't take credit for them all, (I tend to "borrow") Here you go:
> 
> Once Upon a Time ~ YA/Children's
> Books That Make Me Look Smart ~ Classics
> ...


Thank you!!!!  I understood most of them. However, I thought Small Servings was Short Stories and Books that make me look Smart was Self-Hep books! LOL I've added one more to my Collection - What's Cooking for cookbooks and recipes.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My Kindle updated from 2.3 to 2.5.2 last night.  

Good thing I listed my Collections on this thread because it has been so long I had forgotten what I decided on, lol.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

luv, change the historical fiction category to Hindsight is 20/20


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

modkindle said:


> luv, change the historical fiction category to Hindsight is 20/20


Oh, I like that better  thanks.



ripal said:


> Thank you!!!!  I understood most of them. However, I thought Small Servings was Short Stories and Books that make me look Smart was Self-Hep books! LOL I've added one more to my Collection - What's Cooking for cookbooks and recipes.


I was going to call the samples appetizers, but then they were too far up the list. Self -help will probably be HELP ME! and eventually will need a cookbook folder and I like What's Cookin (or more likely, what's that smell or the smoke detectors ate going off again...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Tonight was my 1st time doing the collections. I figure that I will do a little each day or as time allows. It was so much fun. I had to laugh at some of your suggestions.   I have read that you can make a collection & then remove the books from your kindle to your archives. When you download the books again, they will go back into the collection. My question - Do I delete the collection name & books or just remove the books to my archives? The reason for asking is that I'd like to have as much memory on my kindle & I am not usre if I'll be reading the books again. Well that was a mouthful! I hope I wasn't confusing in asking the question.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So, what is the difference between 'utter crap' and 'what was I thinking' 

I borrowed your 'smut' category too; for some reason my 20 year old was very embarassed by that one!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> So, what is the difference between 'utter crap' and 'what was I thinking'
> 
> I borrowed your 'smut' category too; for some reason my 20 year old was very embarassed by that one!


"What was I thinking" is for books that I started but didn't get back to reading, but might. I may rename it to "Until we meet again"

"Utter Crap" is basically for the books my mom buys (and I decided against the name "crap my mother buys" there are also 2 or 3 books so bad that I'll never get back to them and should delete, but people often wonder why I don't like the book. By keeping it, I can pull up the offending portions of the book 

"Smut" is the books I buy from other sources and my husbands account and NOT the account I share with my mom and kids


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah yes, I remember the mother category now!


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm still trying to come up with the name for Smut collection! lol Something that doesn't send red flag to whoever is snooping on my Kindle....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ripal said:


> I'm still trying to come up with the name for Smut collection! lol Something that doesn't send red flag to whoever is snooping on my Kindle....


Tums (smut spelled backwards...)
Ripping Good (as in bodice ripping)

That's all I've got for now...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Smut ~ Techinal manuals or "how to" guides


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Smut ~ Techinal manuals or "how to" guides


**snort**

I'm surprised at myself. I really didn't expect to be making so many categories outside of genres+read/unread, but I quickly found that some genres were being utterly overloaded with lengthy series. So now each of those has to have their own category....

I do wish we could add books to categories from the computer though. I know once I'm caught up, it won't be a big deal to maintain, but yeesh, getting 350+ books set up at first is one ugly task!


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Just downloaded the update today.  I'm not a big reader and had 4 pages of books in my home.  I created 3 collections - read books, information, and samples.   I now have 2 pages in my home.  The information collection contains stuff such as how to books, a dictionary etc.  I don't think I need any more collections right now.  However, if I added any I might consider fiction and non-fiction.  However, because of my paucity of books I don't think I need to do that now.  

John


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I just labeled my smut as romance i think. I might change it to bodice ripping now though. Then again i could probably mostly delete the collection if i make a kenyon collection.

I am still deciding on what to name the unreads right now its a very long queue.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I updated my earlier post to match my current collections. My most recent addition was "Active Items" for the two free Kindle games.

Post with sort order of special characters

P.S. I only have about half of my items in collections so far. I am down to 34 pages from 79 pages where 3.5 pages are collection names. Goal is 4 pages.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ripal said:


> I'm still trying to come up with the name for Smut collection! lol Something that doesn't send red flag to whoever is snooping on my Kindle....


LOL! How about 'Don't tell Mama'. Just heard of a club in NYC by that name and then saw your post.


----------



## ripal (Feb 23, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Tums (smut spelled backwards...)
> Ripping Good (as in bodice ripping)
> 
> That's all I've got for now...


Ok.. so, I called my collection Tums and my daughter(13) has been asking what it means!  Should I tell her that if you read those books, it would give you tummy ache?


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I think you're looking for screen caps, but since we are in the same boat(lots of series) I figured I would show you how I'm planning on doing mine.
> 
> Black Dagger Brotherhood
> Sookie Stackhouse
> ...


That's how I'll be doing mine, as well. I'll also probably cross-reference a couple by genre.


----------

